# chawping it up.............



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

THIS 63s PAINT PRETTY MUCH MELTED THE DAY AFTER IT WAS DONE IT WAS A LATE NIGHT PROJECT I WAS WRKN ON AT MARINATES HS , IT WAS AN OUTSIDE SHOW N IT GOT RUINED AFTER THE SHOW IN THE BOXits getting a new lift


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

HERES A 61 I DID LAST YEAR BUT IVE NEVER SHOWED IT FULLY DONE BUT HERE IT IS....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

MY PINK MONTE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some great looking builds!

Just a tip, hit "enter" after each pic URL, so the they are posted vertically. That way, we don't have to scroll to the right to see all of your pics.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 5 2009, 04:31 PM~13796855
> *Those are some great looking builds!
> 
> Just a tip, hit "enter" after each pic URL, so the they are posted vertically. That way, we don't have to scroll to the right to see all of your pics.
> *


x-2 :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=danny chawps,May 5 2009, 03:47 PM~13796390]
HERES A 61 I DID LAST YEAR BUT IVE NEVER SHOWED IT FULLY DONE BUT HERE IT IS....









































[/quote


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=danny chawps,May 5 2009, 03:55 PM~13796452]
MY PINK MONTE 

































[/quote


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

All rides looked great bro, but da Monte is sick ! :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job!! Like the paint on the Monte!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

THANKS GUYS I PAINTED IT WITH A BUNCH OF LEFTOVER CANS THAT BARELY HAD ANY PAINT LEFT AND THATS THE RESULT.... :werd:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

IS THAT BETTER IM STILLLEARNING HOW TO UP LOAD PICS MY BAD GUYS BU HERER IS THE HUMMER IN ITS CURRENT LOOK :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hummer looks tight good work bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

I TRIED THE ENTER PART BUT APPARENTLY NO LUCK DO I PUSH IT RIGHT AFTER I LOAD THE PIC IN THE IMG BOX?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

in between each code bro

and a code........... hit enter............ add a code............ hit enter


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

SO I TRIED THE RISIZE-ING ENTER SHIT N MY COMPUTER DOESNT DO IT SO I JUST RESIZED IT MYSELF ON PHOTO BUCKET BUT HERES A METAL CAST I GOT AS A PRESENT BUT DNT HATE I HAD TO MAKE IT A 1 OF A KIND STILL I HATE HAVING PLAIN MODELS 






















http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/dannyg_00
THIS IS WHAT IT USED TO LOOK LIKE WHEN I FIRST GOT IT...
/m_7401decf9881ae6bd6825659100163f6.jpg


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick rides homie Welcome to LIL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:scrutinize: :rant:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

I GUESS MY COMPUTER DOESNT MINIMIZE THE PICTURE BY PUSHING ENTER AT THE END KUZ I DNT HAVE TO SCROLL TO THE RIGHT MAYBE YOUR SCREEN IS TO SMALL SORRY..... :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin sick dawg!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

your cars r lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

You got some sweet rides in here bro. That Hummer is sick as hell though


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

I LIKE YOUR PAINT JOBS BRO, WHAT DO YOU USE RATTLE CANS OR AIR GUN.....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

NO AIRBRUSH JUST REGULAR RATLE CANS AND A LOT OF MASKING BUT I GUESS WITH ALL THAT PAINT IN THE AIR THE CRAZY PATTERNS GET MADE,,JUST FADING AND USING DIFFERENT COLORS TO GET A DIFFERENT EFFECT :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL HIGH ON PAINT N SHIT:420: LOL
















http:

//i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/dannyg_00/pic051808_9.jpg


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

THIS IS THE LAST OF THE SHITTY PICS AMA UPLOAD NEW ONES NO MORE SQUINTING :scrutinize:  :nicoderm: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

NICE :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

SOME OLD SHIT FROM BK IN HIGH SCHOOL

I JUST HAPPENED TO PULL OUT WHILE THROWING OUT THE JUNK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 12 2009, 11:39 AM~14170714
> *SOME OLD SHIT FROM BK IN HIGH SCHOOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

nice builds man :thumbsup: some really good paint work!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

GOT SOM NICE BUILDS ON THE WAY FELLAS A LIL HOT ROD ACTION


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

http:

//i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/dannyg_00/100_2357.jpg
EL CUCUY AND THE PURPLE KUSH







:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

IF I EVER GET MY HANDS ON A GLASS HOUSE AMA DO IT AFTER XZACCLY LIKE THE CUCUY


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good man!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice paint jobs bro  damm in doing one jus like the cucuy same color inside n out


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

that 60 looks sick homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: thx dawg


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

sup guys any models 4 trade or sale


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

im busting out a 50 bomb and a 49 rockabilly style bomb


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 15 2009, 11:31 PM~14782088
> *:uh:
> *



here u go MARINATE































































STILL WRKN ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

hey marinate i also have a rock moss colored 48 chevy convertible coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

nice cars bro.....post up the 48.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 20 2009, 11:07 AM~14827096
> *nice cars bro.....post up the 48.
> *


HE HAS MY RAG 48 :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

foo be glad it got free paint kuz i got trigger happy,,, :biggrin: i had enough to paint the model  ill post it up in the morning :biggrin: 

let me paint some more shit holmes prime something we gonna paint the 67 mustang a metalic copper color :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

this is what happens when u try painting with two different types of paint :0









:twak: :banghead: :banghead: :nosad: :buttkick: :tears: :nono: 









yup now i gotta wait for it to fully dry and repaint the white top,,,the paint cracked so i took it off with the debit card :uh: :uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Heres the rag top marinate :0 :0 :biggrin: 

























fucking poor quality pics i need a new cam or a battery for the other 1


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 21 2009, 08:25 AM~14837034
> *Heres the rag top marinate :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BRING IT OVER


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

KOOOOOO :biggrin:  dnt fuck it up and go the typical blk on blk with gold KUZ THAT WOULD LOOOK SICK TOOOOOOOOO WEY :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 





































THINKING OF REDOING THE 67 THE WAY U ORIGINALLY HAD IT BEFORE IT TOOK FLIGHT ACROSS THE ROOM 1 DAY :uh: :twak: :tears: :angel: :wave: :banghead: :|


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

this ones done :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that is tight!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 13 2009, 06:15 PM~15347091
> *Now that is tight!!!
> *



THX BRO I TRY  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

this one atleast 2 or 3 years old, they handed these out to the kids at the cactus show so i did the car up even though it was for my lil brother :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

el cucuy and purple kush :biggrin:

































both are soon to be redone :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

BOWTIE BLUES IN THE FINAL STAGES :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

DECITED TO ADD SOME MIRROR EFFECT TO IT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick ass work in here!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2009, 06:50 PM~15347492
> *Sick ass work in here!!!
> *



:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2009, 07:50 PM~15347492
> *Sick ass work in here!!!
> *


X2!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that monte is badass


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

FOR SALE :cheesy: 


any takers


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats the askin price


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 16 2009, 10:37 AM~15377558
> *whats the askin price
> *



name a price , im selling the 61 , both caprice glass houses, and the 64


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 26 2009, 07:20 AM~15467755
> *uffin:
> *



my nx monte carlo :cheesy: new shit IN THE WRKS  




































I EVEN FLAKED OUT THE FRAME AND CHASSIS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

STAIGHT OUT OF THE WORK CHAWP  uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hydrohype Roll call in your house.....Nice cars hear man...large collection too.
I am jealouse of the 61....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 26 2009, 10:07 AM~15469077
> *hydrohype Roll call in your house.....Nice cars hear man...large collection too.
> I am jealouse of the 61....
> *



u interested in adding it to your collection :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

montes are lookin sick homie nice work..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHAWPS LIKES GUYS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 26 2009, 11:58 AM~15469943
> *CHAWPS LIKES GUYS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:angry: HURRY UP WITH THE GOLD FOIL FUCKER I NEED SOME :angry: 

I LIKES TORTA  :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 26 2009, 01:02 PM~15469971
> *:0  :0  :0
> :angry: HURRY UP WITH THE GOLD FOIL FUCKER I NEED SOME :angry:
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 26 2009, 12:06 PM~15470002
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Bad ass rides....keep up the good work_ :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

THX FELLAS , MORE TO COME FOR THOSE WHO STILL LIKE BUILDING THEM  :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

my corvette ,,ama switch out the wheels and finish it


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats bad ass!! Any closer pics of engine? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 27 2009, 11:15 AM~15481405
> *Thats bad ass!! Any closer pics of engine? :biggrin:
> *



my camea sucks ,it lokks blurry when i take close up pics :angry: they dropped it ill c if i can get a good one  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> BOWTIE BLUES IN THE FINAL STAGES :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Its badass tho.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 4 2009, 02:30 PM~15561806
> *Its badass tho.
> *



itl look better in your collection


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 13 2009, 06:43 PM~15347405
> *el cucuy and purple kush  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like purple kush


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> > BOWTIE BLUES IN THE FINAL STAGES :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 4 2009, 02:56 PM~15562108
> *i like purple kush
> *


THX 
i chopped the top of EL CUCUY :biggrin: putting some wrk on wednesday bench  :cheesy: as soon as i figure out the web cam thing ill take a pic, my camera is fucked


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> > BOWTIE BLUES IN THE FINAL STAGES :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 13 2009, 06:43 PM~15347405
> *el cucuy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  i just ended up cutting the roof instead of redoing the whole car :biggrin: ,,the roof was messed up anyways,

























ANY ONE MAKE A BOOT OR A RAG TOP FOR THIS MODEL?????? :dunno: uffin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya rides are lookin sick the 64 is badddd bro..nice work..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice patterns on the 64!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

any one interested in taking ovr this build


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

REDOING A DIECAST , patterns . lowering it . foilling it , interior and red wheels









ill keep u posted on the finish


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 11 2009, 07:41 PM~15637048
> *REDOING A DIECAST , patterns . lowering it . foilling it , interior and red wheels
> 
> 
> ...







Thats gonna be SICK !!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2009, 06:58 PM~15637899
> *Thats gonna be SICK !!!
> *



thx :biggrin: 

did some more pattern last night and finally painted and put the wheels on  

































nothing too crazy


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

di a lil som different to REDRUM  :cheesy: ,,, THE HARD LINES


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: onto fuzzy fur  uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

64 lookin good homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 12 2009, 02:00 PM~15646075
> *64 lookin good homie
> *


 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the bitch wrinkled up on me when i cleared it :angry: :tears:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i was wrkn on this caddy yesterday ... i was bored and im out of colors  









I DID A LIL SOM DIFFERENT ,,, DIFFERENT PATTERNS ON BOTH SIDES .. I STILL GOTTA ADD MORE :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

I JUST SO HAPPEN TO HAVE EVERY IMPALA YEAR FROM 58 TO 70 ,, and a 96 uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

***...........I GOT A RED ON RED LAC ALREADY................WHERES THAT GREEN I GAVE YOU...................QUIT BEING A PUSSY & COME TO TH CRIB.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15679628
> ****...........I GOT A RED ON RED LAC ALREADY................WHERES THAT GREEN I GAVE YOU...................QUIT BEING A PUSSY & COME TO TH CRIB.
> *



im saving the green for som else , i have too many green and red cars , i need blues , yellows shit like that what u got nut face :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddy lookin good chawp keep us posted


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 16 2009, 12:40 PM~15680348
> *caddy lookin good chawp keep us posted
> *


4 sho , good looking out on the caddy homie  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i just did the lock up on the caddy yesterday :biggrin: 

























thnking of redoing the paint scheme though ,, i dont like how it came out


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddy looks sick bro great job


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 19 2009, 09:58 AM~15713821
> *caddy looks sick bro great job
> *



:biggrin: THX HOMIE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

NO CHIPPIN  :happysad: :biggrin: 

I DID THE ENGINE , NOTHING TOO FLASHY, i still gotta add on some hoses ....









and the interior well i didnt go all out just flat red to match the vinyl top and moldings , however in doing the trunk hopper style with batteries and pumps ...eeeeh


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

that came out clean bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick bro!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 26 2009, 01:05 PM~15790387
> *that came out clean bro    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 looks good homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks guys :biggrin: ....


















thinking of redoing the paint scheme like this :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

these too ...not xzactly the same but same concept ,,, two way patterns both side will be different :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

lmk when you gonna do your paint over ima need some tips :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is gonna be sick homie do it :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 26 2009, 01:19 PM~15790534
> *lmk when you gonna do your paint over  ima need some tips :biggrin:
> *



wetsand  or even easier reducer, takes the paint right off :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 01:23 PM~15790565
> *wetsand    or even easier reducer, takes the paint right off  :biggrin:
> *


well its jus bout stripped gonna start all over :angry: :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 26 2009, 01:32 PM~15790643
> *well its jus bout stripped gonna start all over  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:cheesy: same colors?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 01:37 PM~15790669
> *:cheesy: same colors?
> *


yeah bro with ghost patterns , might throw some bright aqua pattrens too dont know yet


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 26 2009, 01:44 PM~15790718
> *yeah bro with ghost patterns , might throw some bright aqua pattrens too  dont know yet
> *




it would look dope :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 01:46 PM~15790738
> *it would look dope  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: gonna do the best i can


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 02:23 PM~15790565
> *wetsand    or even easier reducer, takes the paint right off  :biggrin:
> *


come over i'll paint it for you  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2009, 05:40 PM~15792476
> *come over i'll paint it for you   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

just passin by..gettin my roll call on....what ever happend to the patternd 
monte? cadi looks good...I am sure the re-do will be cool too...
that sucks about the roof of the 64... :angry: let us know when you get some
act right for that car....


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2009, 05:40 PM~15792476
> *come over i'll paint it for you   :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 12:13 PM~15790477
> *thanks guys  :biggrin: ....
> 
> 
> ...


those paint schemes that were posted in that topic were bad ass. i'd like to see you do the caddy like either one of them. both look bad ass.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 27 2009, 11:02 PM~15802990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im actually doing both on that caddy  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 29 2009, 10:25 PM~15818012
> *i fixed the 64  :cheesy: nikka     ........the monte been done ....hows the 61  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> im actually doing both on that caddy    :biggrin:
> *


yea the 61,, I kept looking at yours while I was doing the white one..
I keep lookin at the lock up, I want to bring it down to the ground but i dont dare!
(kjkj87 gave you props on the paint chrome and clear) and we both agree,
were gonna pattern around and over your side patterns,,,and leave the top
untuched! and then I will put her back together...with a surprise or two on the frame.. :biggrin: the cars are lookin good..chawp's i keep going back to the blue
foo and the locked up monte!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 29 2009, 10:59 PM~15818606
> *yea the 61,, I kept looking at yours while I was doing the white one..
> I keep lookin at the lock up, I want to bring it down to the ground but i dont dare!
> (kjkj87 gave you props on the paint chrome and clear) and we both agree,
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  ...like i said man , the patterns on the 61 looked takky to me ,x cept for the roof , do it up man its yours now  :biggrin: ...ever since u took ovr the 61 i had to build me another locked up model so i did the lac :biggrin: wana get servd :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i was fucking around with the caddys chassis and put it on the rag house to c what it would look like :biggrin: looks like a meean o extention on the arms :cheesy: 













deuce's 72 grand prix :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i finished the interior .....im foiling and clearing at the end  ,i cant find the engine  









im doing all gold foil , but i got chrome suspension :uh: i hope it still looks good  

should i do some gold leafing? i dont want patterns on this one


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

my vote..it's clean..no gold leaf,,find a boot..and the motor..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2009, 09:30 AM~15935633
> *i finished the interior .....im foiling and clearing at the end   ,i cant find the engine
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A WHOLE KIT  WHAT YOU GOT TO TRADE :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2009, 08:52 AM~15935760
> *I GOT A WHOLE KIT  WHAT YOU GOT TO TRADE :biggrin:
> *


is it chromed out :cheesy: ?
i dont knw what u need :uh: 


i got the engine i just gotta find it , sometimes the damn farrett steals my shit and stashes it in closets :angry:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2009, 09:07 AM~15935854
> *is it chromed out  :cheesy: ?
> i dont knw what u need :uh:
> i got the engine i just gotta find it , sometimes the damn farrett steals my shit and stashes it in closets  :angry:
> *


i have the box stock motor for the monte


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a litle tsate of the new build :biggrin: .....im up early as fuck too :420: 


























DA BANANA BOAT  uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 12 2009, 01:33 AM~15956959
> *looks good bro
> *



them the wheel u sent me :biggrin: .....hydrohypes deuce he sent me and rafas paint :cheesy: 

shit i finished the 64 today i gotta post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 12 2009, 01:29 AM~15956936
> *a litle tsate of the new build  :biggrin: .....im up early as fuck too  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is pretty....I like this alot.. Book em Danno!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn wey you weren't playin huh looks good though


----------



## 1dmoney1 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sick cars in here, keep'm come coming.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice deuce.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 12 2009, 01:39 PM~15960003
> *Damn wey you weren't playin huh looks good though
> *



ama shave the belly and patternt it out too something kinda like SUN DANCE 63


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I likes that. BANANA BOAT with peanut butter guts... Sick...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 12 2009, 06:50 PM~15962276
> *ama shave the belly and patternt it out  too something kinda like SUN DANCE  63
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 i found pics of my old trey on marinates topic :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

looks sick vato


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 12 2009, 10:49 PM~15964517
> *looks sick vato
> *



it had to go in the tank  it looks like shit now untim i revive it again :biggrin: 


i c u are in the CABARET :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: i c ur in there too :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 12 2009, 10:59 PM~15964591
> *:biggrin: i c ur in there too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 12 2009, 11:14 PM~15964715
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


thats wht the wifes for :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 12 2009, 11:16 PM~15964726
> *thats wht the wifes for :biggrin:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i found some old phone pics on my email :biggrin: 

BEFORE 


















AND AFTER ......MARINATE TOOK OVER IT AND RE DID THE WHOLE THING  









more poics to come , i gotta upload them uffin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey bro u needed gold bullets knockoffs right


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 13 2009, 05:55 PM~15970235
> *hey bro u needed gold bullets knockoffs right
> *



ya :biggrin:


----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15679628
> ****...........QUIT BEING A PUSSY & COME TO TH CRIB.
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID, BITCH


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Dec 13 2009, 08:19 PM~15971097
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID, BITCH
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHONGATOR_@Dec 13 2009, 07:19 PM~15971097
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID, BITCH
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

X MAS XCHANGE GONE BAD  
i sent IBLDMYOWN an elco and a 96 impala i had built but i just sent it in that flimzy box....
its never happened b 4 but for now on im sending in stronger boxes :angry: 


















:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

69 i did for my homeboy uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2009, 09:37 AM~15976701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 70 makes a good hopper bro :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2009, 09:16 AM~15975653
> *X MAS XCHANGE GONE BAD
> i sent IBLDMYOWN an elco and a 96 impala i had built but i just sent it in that flimzy box....
> its never happened b 4  but for now on im sending in stronger boxes  :angry:
> ...



WHAT THE FUCK :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 14 2009, 10:45 AM~15976760
> *that 70 makes a good hopper bro  :biggrin:
> *



NOTHING BUT BANGERS :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2009, 10:47 AM~15976786
> *WHAT THE FUCK :0
> *


Looks like ti rolled off a trailer or got into a wreck on the way to MO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2009, 11:48 AM~15976792
> *NOTHING BUT BANGERS  :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD YOU WHEN YOUR READY PULL UP......SINGLE PUMP KING..LOL...YOU GOT YOUR LADY'S RIDE?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2009, 10:50 AM~15976810
> *I TOLD YOU WHEN YOUR READY PULL UP......SINGLE PUMP KING..LOL...YOU GOT YOUR LADY'S RIDE?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> I TOLD YOU WHEN YOUR READY PULL UP......SINGLE PUMP KING..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2009, 11:51 AM~15976818
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


GO GET THE RIDE FROM THE HOUSE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2009, 10:57 AM~15976886
> *GO GET THE RIDE FROM THE HOUSE
> *



LET YOUR MOM KNW ill be there in a while


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2009, 11:57 AM~15976893
> *LET YOUR MOM KNW ill be there in a while
> *


KOO, CALL WHEN YOU GET THERE.....  CALL CHONGATER  ASAP


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 i found some pics of my old ride :biggrin: 









does anyone make a rezin for this year ?????? :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2009, 10:22 AM~15977166
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  i found some pics of my old ride  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nope not yet but i think sumone is doing one to cast it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some old hummer pics :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 15 2009, 12:43 PM~15988894
> *
> *



when u gonna post some new shit daaaawg :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thought you would get a kick out of this? chopper. And yea there chippin, 
but I will get them back right soon.  
















jus a house call on the homie!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 17 2009, 05:00 PM~16012745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 hater  :biggrin: 


just wait till i bust out GOT THE GAME FUCKED UP 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

well be right hear youngster.... 
what you got cookin over there? :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 18 2009, 12:14 AM~16017245
> *well be right hear youngster....
> what you got cookin over there? :0
> *



few projects im trying to finish b 4 the year ends ......so far REDRUM , AND BOWTIE BLUES IS DONE   ....i got NO CHIPPIN , BANANA BOAT AND MY 51 THAT GOT RUINED  ...HOPEFULLY 3rd time a charm with that one ,,now im changing the color again to purple :biggrin: oh and i laying patterns on GOT THE GAME FUKD UP  i might just make that one hop fo yo ass :biggrin: i gotta go to HYDROHYPE HYDRAULICS HOPEFULLY THEY DONT TAX A MUUUUFUKA hno: hno: hno: :x:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Alitle sneak preview of my 65 impala GOT THE GAME FUKD UP  I got progress pics of the start


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 18 2009, 10:44 PM~16025977
> *Alitle sneak preview of my 65 impala  GOT THE GAME FUKD UP   I got progress pics of the start
> 
> 
> ...


that some jaw dropping work right there homie. paint looks hella sick. what type of paint ya used?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 18 2009, 10:48 PM~16026015
> *that some jaw dropping work right there homie. paint looks hella sick. what type of paint ya used?
> *



i based the whole car with chrome to give it more of the candy effect and than i layed the patterns out with blue purple and red **************************************************************


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that 65 looks sick bro hope i get something like that lol


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 18 2009, 10:53 PM~16026040
> *i based the whole car with duplicolor chrome to give it more of the candy effect and than i used  duplicolor silver flake on the roof and trunk , after i layed the patterns out with  METALCAST blue purple and  red u can get them at autozone for likr 7 - 8 bucks , ,,yull never go back to the regular shit
> *


dam, it looks like you airbrushed that paint on. came out hella clean. you gotta have some patience to do all those steps huh. lol, nice work man.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 18 2009, 10:55 PM~16026055
> *that 65 looks sick bro hope i get something like that lol
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: you wont be disapointed brotha  :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

weres the pics of redrum and bowtie blues


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 18 2009, 10:55 PM~16026058
> *dam, it looks like you airbrushed that paint on. came out hella clean. you gotta have some patience to do all those steps huh. lol, nice work man.
> *



i gotta learn air brush , i rattle canned it :biggrin: THX


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 18 2009, 10:57 PM~16026066
> *weres the pics of redrum and bowtie blues
> *



I GOTTA get me a camera , i shot those at calaveras house today , we had a litle building session so he shot the pics 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh ok thats cool


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD JOB DANIEL SON!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats up bro u workin on anything new


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 19 2009, 01:38 AM~16026788
> *whats up bro u workin on anything new
> *


CADI :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Dec 18 2009, 10:44 PM~16025977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2009, 12:45 AM~16026832
> *CADI :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres some ealier progress pics of the patterns :biggrin: 































































not done with patterns gotta add more  ........


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

IM ALSO USUNG A DIFFERENT CLEAR , doesnt come out thick and it dries faster thatn the other one i was using without loosing its shine :biggrin: PPG BLENDING SOLVENT


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That the stuff you were talkin bout? Big AZ puttin it down :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dope ass patterns DANNY. Kinda looks like this months cover car on Lowrider mag. Sweet...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 18 2009, 10:44 PM~16025977
> *Alitle sneak preview of my 65 impala  GOT THE GAME FUKD UP   I got progress pics of the start
> 
> 
> ...


that came out clean bro   i layed a few more patterns on my 65 :biggrin:  BIG BAD AZ GONNA PUT IT DOWN  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 19 2009, 10:29 AM~16028697
> *Dope ass patterns DANNY. Kinda looks like this months cover car on Lowrider mag. Sweet...
> *



:biggrin: damn thaths what i thought afterwards but i wasnt trying to bite


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddys lookin good bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 21 2009, 09:36 PM~16053092
> *caddys lookin good bro
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: which caddy ? :dunno: :| :loco: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hey foo , your wheels and flocking went out yesterday...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 22 2009, 09:44 AM~16057005
> *hey foo , your wheels and flocking went out yesterday...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: i quit building models years ago  



LOL


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that Le cab ur doin


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 22 2009, 01:33 PM~16059046
> *that Le cab ur doin
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 that was marinates lecab :biggrin: i just put it on no chippin's frame , i was being a clown


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

SKY'S THE LIMIT REPLICA PROJECT , ama try atleast :biggrin: 



















FOR 2010 uffin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats gonna look sick


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 23 2009, 01:01 PM~16069127
> *Thats gonna look sick
> *



im just waiting on the pics frm one of the stylictics members


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 23 2009, 01:01 PM~16069127
> *Thats gonna look sick
> *


X2, it already is if you ask me.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: ILL MAKE IT WORTH THE HYPE thx guys , even though its just a painted shel ...lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i know ur buildin a secert project :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 23 2009, 03:20 PM~16070297
> *i know ur buildin a secert project  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :happysad:  


























A LECAB ID LIKE TO TRY AND BUILD LATER LATER :biggrin: 



















DONT HATE MARINATE I ALREADY KNW WHAT YURE GONNA SAY :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO HATE HERE HOMLEZ......GOOD LUCK...........AND WHY THE FUCK AM I ALWAYS ON YOUR MIND...YOU GAY FUCKER?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2009, 03:23 PM~16070319
> *:0  :0  :0  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :happysad:
> 
> A LECAB ID LIKE TO TRY AND BUILD  LATER LATER  :biggrin:
> ...


  :nicoderm:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 23 2009, 04:34 PM~16071008
> *NO HATE HERE HOMLEZ......GOOD LUCK...........AND WHY THE FUCK AM I ALWAYS ON YOUR MIND...YOU GAY FUCKER?
> *



i thaught u were gonna say to get of the sac or some shit like that :happysad: :banghead: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

MY GIFT X CHANGE BUDDY MADE MAN SENT ME THESE :cheesy: 










THX BROTHA I WAS ONE HAPPY MUTHA FUUUUKA :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 12:05 PM~16133196
> *:biggrin:
> *


pic came through early this morn lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

GOT THE NEW CAMERA FINALLY :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

SHES DONE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2009, 12:06 PM~16133204
> *pic came through early this morn lol
> *


DAM CRICKET! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

I DECITED TO OPEN THE TRUNK MAYBE  ,









BUT 4 NOW HERES A PROGRESS PIC


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

NO CHIPPINS GUTS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

GOTTA REDO THE 51 AGAIN THE PAINT WRINKLED ON THE OTHER SIDE  









ON THE DRIVER SIDE :angry: 









HOPEFULLY 3RD TIME A CHARM , this time its gonna b purple :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

1 18th scale die cast thx for the wheels rafa ... ama leaf and patternt this one too :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

added some touches to the sides :cheesy: 










andf a last minute trunk cut out :biggrin: , it chipped but its fixable 









FOOS GOT THE GAME FUKED UP! 

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PICS LOOK GOOD HOMLEZ...JUST BRING THEM DOWN A NOTCH!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 11:30 AM~16133427
> *PICS LOOK GOOD HOMLEZ...JUST BRING THEM DOWN A NOTCH!
> *



ya i knw im editing all of them in a bit  i got camera happy :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn your busy aren't ya? Some gold leaf will set the duece off :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 30 2009, 12:15 PM~16133899
> *Damn your busy aren't ya? Some gold leaf will set the duece off :0  :biggrin:
> *



i know , ama just do orange pinstripping and gold leafing


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the homie calaveras hooked it up with some pics :cheesy: 

BOWTIE BLUES


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

I DID A DIE CAST FOR MY LIL BRO FOR X MAS ,,,its a die cast but its one of a kind


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

a lil bit camera happy :biggrin: kool   pics ese


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

JUST GOT MY NEW 61 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

rides looking good bro!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 02:22 PM~16135034
> *JUST GOT MY NEW 61  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF happen in the corner :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 30 2009, 02:31 PM~16135098
> *WTF happen in the corner :angry:
> *



I WAS phucking your lady and when i pulled out my nut hit the car :biggrin: 


sup mamon u aint ben on for a min  how u been pinche capitan


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 02:35 PM~16135146
> *I WAS phucking your lady and when i pulled out my nut hit the car  :biggrin:
> sup mamon  u aint ben on for a min   how u been pinche capitan
> *


just spending time with my lady and son... my lady had a miscarriage on christmas day soo we been spending alot of time together


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 30 2009, 02:42 PM~16135200
> *just spending time with my lady and son... my lady had a miscarriage on christmas day soo we been spending alot of time together
> *



OOOH DAMN BROTHA SORRY TO HEAR THAT i remember u had told us a while bk fucker now i look like an ass :angry: but u always say shit about the missis too :twak:  lay off the cheezburgers so u get some strong semen :happysad: ,,,,so u still want a replica or guaaaat :angry:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 02:45 PM~16135235
> *OOOH DAMN BROTHA SORRY TO HEAR THAT i remember u had told us  a while bk fucker now i look like an ass  :angry: but u always say shit about the missis too  :twak:   lay off the cheezburgers so u get some strong semen  :happysad: ,,,,so u still want a replica or guaaaat  :angry:
> *


i just eaten jack in the box too :cheesy: , i wish i could get the replica but i rather use the cash for my duece...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 30 2009, 02:49 PM~16135278
> *i just eaten jack in the box too :cheesy: , i wish i could get the replica but i rather use the cash for my duece...
> *



send me some good detailed pics of the deuce and ill build it and we can wrk something out later if u like how it came out


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 02:52 PM~16135311
> *send me some good detailed pics of the deuce and ill build it and we can wrk something out later if u like how it came out
> *


cool, i'll try to do it as soon as it stops raining


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 30 2009, 03:01 PM~16135422
> *cool, i'll try to do it as soon as it stops raining
> *


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 7 2009, 09:54 AM~15897635
> *i was fucking around with the caddys chassis and put it on the rag house to c what it would look like  :biggrin:  looks like a meean o extention on the arms  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



WERE U GET DA GRAND PRIX


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 26 2009, 11:58 AM~15469943
> *CHAWPS LIKES GUYS
> *


im sure everyone already knew that :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 03:13 PM~16134450
> *the homie calaveras  hooked it up with some pics  :cheesy:
> 
> BOWTIE BLUES
> ...



I love that homie !!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 30 2009, 05:43 PM~16136609
> *im sure everyone already knew that :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13+Dec 30 2009, 03:34 PM~16135787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 06:05 PM~16137301
> *from  frank of city life , but i dont think he has anymore
> :0  :0  :0  :angry:
> *


i bet you cant do a replica of Seanzilla's Cadillac :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 30 2009, 06:17 PM~16137400
> *i bet you cant do a replica of Seanzilla's Cadillac :0
> *



that fucker is bad , theres already a guy who builds the lifestiles cars :scrutinize: hno: hno: 

im wrkn on a 40 ford sedan right now , rockabilly project


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick builds bro!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2009, 06:22 PM~16137434
> *Sick builds bro!
> *



thx man , theres more to come ,ill post pics tomorrow of the 40


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 06:20 PM~16137422
> *that fucker is bad , theres already a guy who builds the lifestiles cars  :scrutinize:  hno:  hno:
> 
> im wrkn on a  40 ford sedan right now , rockabilly project
> *


ford sucks


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Dec 30 2009, 07:39 PM~16137627
> *ford sucks
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a last minute build for the 09 
painting it tomorrow


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That's gonna be sick bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2009, 08:19 AM~16143569
> *That's gonna be sick bro
> *


 thx , i still wana c more pics frm the 58 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 01:13 PM~16134450
> *the homie calaveras  hooked it up with some pics  :cheesy:
> 
> BOWTIE BLUES
> ...


Roof looks sick!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2009, 08:27 AM~16143617
> *thx , i still wana c more pics frm the 58  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Soon


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2009, 12:15 AM~16142074
> *a last minute build for the 09
> painting it tomorrow
> 
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2009, 01:15 AM~16142074
> *a last minute build for the 09
> painting it tomorrow
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 31 2009, 07:55 PM~16149484
> *  :biggrin:
> *



fucking dog got to it , now i gotta make windows kuz i cant fint them  :angry:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 08:26 AM~16178123
> *fucking dog got to it , now i gotta make windows kuz i cant fint them    :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


dam dog, :biggrin: how many pets you got bro


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 07:26 AM~16178123
> *fucking dog got to it , now i gotta make windows kuz i cant fint them    :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


nice color .


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 4 2010, 09:29 AM~16178396
> *dam dog, :biggrin:  how many pets you got bro
> *



2 PITS , ONE LESS CAT NOW , AND A FARROT ,,,BASTARD LIKES TO STEAL THE TIRES KUZ ITS RUBBER :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

The 55 bumper you stll need it I got one from a regular 55 not the nomad?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 4 2010, 09:38 AM~16178455
> *The 55 bumper you stll need it I got one from a regular 55 not the nomad?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: , I just need to foil it and slap some gold wheels on it  










oh and i need to do the hood  but ya what u want for the bumper


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 09:38 AM~16178452
> *2 PITS , ONE LESS CAT NOW , AND A FARROT ,,,BASTARD LIKES TO STEAL THE TIRES KUZ ITS RUBBER :angry:
> *


dam ONE LESS CAT HU :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 09:43 AM~16178478
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: , I just need to foil it and slap some gold wheels on it
> 
> 
> ...


 nice color


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 4 2010, 09:44 AM~16178488
> *dam ONE LESS CAT HU :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

  ONE MORE TO GO


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 09:46 AM~16178496
> *:biggrin:  imm a  bad  bad muuuufuka , im goint to hell for that one  hno:  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ONE MORE TOP GO
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you aint right brother :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

BUILD OFF MONTE GANGSTA LEAN


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 09:43 AM~16178478
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: , I just need to foil it and slap some gold wheels on it
> 
> 
> ...


Bumper is yours bro I can check on the hood when I get home


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 09:46 AM~16178496
> *:biggrin:  imm a  bad  bad muuuufuka , im goint to hell for that one  hno:  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ONE MORE TOP GO
> *


Lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 08:51 AM~16178523
> *BUILD OFF MONTE  GANGTA LEAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Damn that shit looks wicked!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Some nice projects.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 10:51 AM~16178523
> *BUILD OFF MONTE  <span style='color:blue'>GANGTA?*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Jan 4 2010, 10:22 AM~16178697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: my glasses took the day off so im left with half a brain  




THX TO EVERYONE FOR THE PROPS GLAD U LIKE


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> THX BROTHA .... your buble will be ready by our meeting  :biggrin:
> hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: Cool


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 4 2010, 04:13 PM~16181664
> *:wave:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## quartapound (Jan 4, 2010)

NICE WORK BRO.....KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR "THA SNOWMAN"64 IMPALA "TALES FROM CRIP" 90 2DR CADDY AND "RAGS TO RICHES" 61 DROP TOP IMPALA


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by quartapound_@Jan 5 2010, 03:57 PM~16192902
> *NICE WORK BRO.....KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR "THA SNOWMAN"64 IMPALA "TALES FROM CRIP" 90 2DR CADDY AND "RAGS TO RICHES" 61 DROP TOP IMPALA
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

future project , put aside 4 now  :biggrin: 

i took it off calaveras hands  









i had to cut the roof :happysad: 





WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THIS YOUNGZTAAAZ :biggrin: 
oqNSl4ODOWs&autoplay 
thread needed some beats :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2010, 11:50 AM~16214460
> *future project , put aside 4 now    :biggrin:
> 
> i took it off calaveras hands
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

K MON NIKKAS BREAK OUT WITH THE STOCK BUMPER :happysad: 

I NEED THE STOCK ONE , IM REDOING MY ELCO ,ama do the set up on the back, peanut butter interior , ama foil the whole car this time and finish the patterns :biggrin: shit if i can make it look better why not


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 11:27 AM~16289038
> *K MON NIKKAS BREAK OUT WITH THE STOCK BUMPER  :happysad:
> 
> I NEED THE STOCK ONE , IM REDOING MY ELCO ,ama do the set up on the back, peanut butter interior , ama foil the whole car this time and finish the patterns  :biggrin: shit if i can make it look better why not
> ...


leave it like that.looks cool.just finish it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

i got the purple one chawps


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 11:42 AM~16289129
> *i got the purple one chawps
> *


 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 10:42 AM~16289129
> *i got the purple one chawps
> *



break out ill give u another one as soon as i get it :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 11:52 AM~16289194
> *break out ill give u another one as soon as i get it  :cheesy:
> *


break with those wheels


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 10:55 AM~16289232
> *break with those wheels
> *



 aight than


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 11:59 AM~16289259
> *  aight than
> *


  i get off at 12ish


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 11:02 AM~16289297
> * i get off at 12ish
> *



koo ill head over at 12 30 but pm me first


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 12:05 PM~16289310
> *koo ill head over at 12 30 but pm me first
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 12:05 PM~16289310
> *koo ill head over at 12 30 but pm me first
> *


pm your house number


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 11:10 AM~16289343
> *pm your house number
> *



this foo :twak: :twak: :twak: or call the house , im not getting service on my fone yet i think im switching companies


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 12:12 PM~16289350
> *this foo  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: or call the house , im not getting service on my fone yet i think im switching companies
> *


 :biggrin: patty doesnt want me knowing the house number?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 11:14 AM~16289371
> *:biggrin: patty doesnt want me knowing the house number?
> *



nikka wtf u have the # foo i call u from the house sometimes eeeeeestuped :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

i'm home


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

home alone :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

DA BANANA BOAT IS COMING ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 14 2010, 11:05 AM~16289310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

putting some more touches to the deuce :biggrin: 




































now to the sides :biggrin: , i had to let the skirts dry  .....good loking out on the paint marinate


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres the finishing touches to the patterns :biggrin: 



























 i guess now just the orange pinstripe and gold and its off to foil and clear :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wow: nice


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 22 2010, 11:55 AM~16376069
> *:wow: nice
> *



damn i cant find the stupid house fone :angry: , i might stop by later on to get some of that silver flake for the monte ,,,,,paint time


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK FUCKER............WHO TAUGHT YOU HOW TO PAINT?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 22 2010, 12:04 PM~16376152
> *SICK FUCKER............WHO TAUGHT YOU HOW TO PAINT?
> *



:biggrin: they call me rattle can master jr


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That duece is badass. :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 PM~16376188
> *That duece is badass.    :0
> *



thx guys


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn chawps that is sick!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 01:05 PM~16376164
> *:biggrin:  they call me rattle can master jr
> *


  GOOD WORK DANIEL SON


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 02:55 PM~16376061
> *heres the finishing touches to the patterns  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




 shit looks real good!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Tha duece is sick brotha


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 12:55 PM~16376061
> *heres the finishing touches to the patterns  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thats bad azz. :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 11:55 AM~16376061
> *heres the finishing touches to the patterns  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped? :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 22 2010, 03:28 PM~16377437
> *how much shipped? :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 02:30 PM~16377464
> *:0
> *


i should have his ass paint my duece :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 22 2010, 03:32 PM~16377477
> *i should have his ass paint my duece :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: pinche danny has skillz.no ****


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 22 2010, 02:34 PM~16377498
> *:yes: pinche danny has skillz.no ****
> *


all that masterbating gave the skills to work the spray cans :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 22 2010, 03:36 PM~16377523
> *all that masterbating gave the skills to work the spray cans :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 08:55 PM~16376061
> *heres the finishing touches to the patterns  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice colors...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks guys :biggrin: i gave it some gold earlier :biggrin: ,,,,i just gotta clean it up a lil and foil and clear


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 03:32 PM~16377962
> *thanks guys  :biggrin:  i gave it some gold earlier  :biggrin: ,,,,i just gotta clean it up a lil and foil and clear
> 
> 
> ...


how much to paint my duece like that? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 22 2010, 03:38 PM~16378007
> *how much to paint my duece like that? :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: tha real one ? or the model ?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 03:39 PM~16378013
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  tha real one ? or the model ?
> *


the real one :twak:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin firme homie!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 22 2010, 03:40 PM~16378022
> *the real one :twak:
> *



:biggrin: depends ....n f u willing to bring it to AZ  sometimes 2500 and up but im sure we can wrk something out


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 02:32 PM~16377962
> *thanks guys  :biggrin:  i gave it some gold earlier  :biggrin: ,,,,i just gotta clean it up a lil and foil and clear
> 
> 
> ...


Clean as fuck Danny. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 03:43 PM~16378051
> *:biggrin:  depends ....n f u willing to bring it to AZ    sometimes 2500 and up but im sure we can wrk something out
> *


NO **** :angry: 

let me see how much cash i can dig up :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 22 2010, 03:50 PM~16378101
> *NO **** :angry:
> 
> let me see how much cash i can dig up :biggrin:
> *



i already told u let me hit it one time and its on :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 03:57 PM~16378164
> *i already told u let me hit it one time and its on  :cheesy:
> *


im gonna ask my lady if she wants to take one for the team :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 22 2010, 04:30 PM~16378530
> *im gonna ask my lady if she wants to take one for the team :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 22 2010, 05:30 PM~16378530
> *im gonna ask my lady if she wants to take one for the team :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good chawps


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

*NO CHIPPIN IS DONE* :biggrin: 










































































I NEEDED TO REDO SOME BLANK SPOTS 


















:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: pretty cool paterns homie , you got some game :thumbsup: , keep em coming ........


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good wey sick ass patterns


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thx fellas :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 25 2010, 08:57 AM~16403205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like!! Really tight you did two different sides!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 25 2010, 09:23 AM~16403400
> *I like!! Really tight you did two different sides!!
> *



thx 
ya but i tied it up in the center :biggrin: something different


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: very nice caddi


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I really like this dudes style


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

now send it to me lol lookin good chawps


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thx fellas  
weekend pics 



> busting out REDRUM FOR THE FIRST TIME


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:dunno: :happysad: 










im one bored ass muuuuufuka :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 2 2010, 09:19 AM~16487595
> *:dunno:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Chawps you some sick style and damn you get down with that paint. Keep it up dawg. Props to you.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 2 2010, 09:15 PM~16494657
> *Chawps you some sick style and damn you get down with that paint. Keep it up dawg. Props to you.
> *


thx homie ...im wrking my way onto the real cars laying down some patterns  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 2 2010, 12:31 PM~16489103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: yuuuuuuz gay :uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

fuckit , i havent really posted my build on my own thread :happysad: 

GANGSTA LEAN


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

THIS ONES FINALLY COMING ALONG ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2010, 11:19 AM~16510314
> *THIS ONES FINALLY COMING ALONG ALSO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 4 2010, 10:25 AM~16510392
> *:wow:
> *



u ready 4 NO CHIPPIN II :biggrin: 
UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2010, 10:36 AM~16510519
> *u ready 4 NO CHIPPIN II :biggrin:
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> *


 :0 Bust out nikka quit holdin out on pics


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16511049
> *:0 Bust out nikka quit holdin out on pics
> *


 :biggrin: ill post some good ones .....right now its gotta come out of the tank  .........


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2010, 07:19 PM~16510314
> *THIS ONES FINALLY COMING ALONG ALSO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

fawk bro, gansta lean is just jaw dropping. one amazing clean ass build homie. came out hella sick.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Feb 4 2010, 08:53 PM~16516287
> *fawk bro, gansta lean is just jaw dropping. one amazing clean ass build homie. came out hella sick.
> *



thx homie , i really enjoyed building it , i didnt xpect to get good responce from it but im glad everyone liked it  ....onto the nx .....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

just a lil something i did for my lil brother AGAIN :angry: ...HE WANTS ME TO PAINT ALL HIS diecasts....im down :biggrin: 














































i just cleared it so all i gotta do is put it together now :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice patterns looks sick


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good brotha as usual :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 12 2010, 10:40 AM~16593117
> *Lookin good brotha as usual :biggrin:
> *


 thx fellas heeeey i know that guy :cheesy: 

i decited to just kik it at the lowrider show wey , i dont feel like babysitting the models ...and the 1st time im going without the missis so we can kik it till the wheels fall off :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 10:43 AM~16593139
> *thx fellas heeeey i know that guy  :cheesy:
> 
> i decited to just kik it at the lowrider show wey , i dont feel like babysitting the models ...and the 1st time im going without the missis so we can kik it till the wheels fall off :happysad:
> *


just remember you have to be home by 6pm or your ass will be in Time Out!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 11:16 AM~16592893
> *just a lil something i did for my lil brother AGAIN :angry: ...HE WANTS ME TO PAINT ALL HIS diecasts....im down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats fucking tight :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 09:16 AM~16592893
> *just a lil something i did for my lil brother AGAIN :angry: ...HE WANTS ME TO PAINT ALL HIS diecasts....im down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work on the 60'...  :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 10:16 AM~16592893
> *just a lil something i did for my lil brother AGAIN :angry: ...HE WANTS ME TO PAINT ALL HIS diecasts....im down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 12 2010, 12:11 PM~16593919
> *just remember you have to be home by 6pm or your ass will be in Time Out!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thx fellas


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny, what the fuck? you are becoming a monster!
(chawp n screw) might have to have a name change.
more like...(Slice and shoot) you getting viscous with the 
Tape, Blade, n AirBrush! I am really empress ed Chawper!
Hydro,, roll call........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 10:16 AM~16592893
> *just a lil something i did for my lil brother AGAIN :angry: ...HE WANTS ME TO PAINT ALL HIS diecasts....im down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AM LIKING THIS ONE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2010, 01:04 PM~16594288
> *Danny, what the fuck?  you are becoming a monster!
> (chawp n screw) might have to have a name change.
> more like...(Slice and shoot) you getting viscous with the
> ...


 :biggrin: 

thx hydro its always good to c u come by ...its all rattle can   

thx 4 the props on the DIECAST fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 12:16 PM~16592893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick, sick, sick, Homie you killed that one !!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i got it in the sun so it dries quiq its a one day project and i wana give it bk today :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 03:03 PM~16594711
> *i got it in the sun so it dries quiq its a one day project and i wana give it bk today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Badddddddddddddddddddddddd Azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 05:03 PM~16594711
> *i got it in the sun so it dries quiq its a one day project and i wana give it bk today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you guys keep this up and im going to throw my airbrush into the trash! and take up knitting or somthing, :biggrin: very nice job bro !!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16598688
> *you guys keep this up and im going to throw my airbrush into the trash! and take up knitting or somthing, :biggrin: very nice job bro !!
> *


I thought you already were knitting? :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 13 2010, 12:58 AM~16598711
> *I thought you already were knitting? :0
> *


yea, but i may take it up full time ! and forget about paintin altogether ! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 05:16 PM~16592893
> *just a lil something i did for my lil brother AGAIN :angry: ...HE WANTS ME TO PAINT ALL HIS diecasts....im down  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 12 2010, 11:03 PM~16598782
> *yea, but i may take it up full time ! and forget about paintin altogether ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 05:03 PM~16594711
> *i got it in the sun so it dries quiq its a one day project and i wana give it bk today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






thats too fly bro! sick ass paint work right there


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 02:03 PM~16594711
> *i got it in the sun so it dries quiq its a one day project and i wana give it bk today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 02:03 PM~16594711
> *i got it in the sun so it dries quiq its a one day project and i wana give it bk today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Love the patterns, great combo with the white roof 'n patterns keeps it fresh.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 02:03 PM~16594711
> *i got it in the sun so it dries quiq its a one day project and i wana give it bk today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: real nice bro!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thx fellas once again .....
here the finish product :biggrin: 




































onto the next


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the patterns that cross over from the blue to white


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2010, 11:27 AM~16601605
> *thx fellas once again .....
> here the finish product  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



thats just too sick my favorite paint job you have done so far


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 11:12 AM~16601884
> *thats just too sick my favorite paint job you have done so far
> *


  

thx man , sometimes less is better,,,,well meaning on patterns :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks REAL good all put back together!!! :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice paint job ...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 12:25 PM~16602340
> *Nice paint job ...
> *



x2

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16601762
> *looks good i like the patterns that cross over from the blue to white
> *


X2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2010, 01:27 PM~16601605
> *thx fellas once again .....
> here the finish product  :biggrin:
> 
> ...





thats some sick ass paint work bro :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP HOMLEZ!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn it man.That is gangsta!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 16 2010, 09:58 PM~16635697
> *THANKS FOR YOUR HELP HOMLEZ!
> *


  

WE AINT DONE NIKKA WE STILL GOT SOME FIBER GLASING TO DO !!!!KUZ A NIKKA DONT SLEEP ! IMIGHT AS WELL MOVE TO A - TOWN :happysad: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 17 2010, 11:57 PM~16647858
> *
> 
> WE AINT DONE NIKKA WE STILL GOT SOME FIBER GLASING TO DO !!!!KUZ A NIKKA DONT SLEEP !  IMIGHT AS WELL MOVE TO A - TOWN  :happysad:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2010, 09:27 AM~16601605
> *thx fellas once again .....
> here the finish product  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dam danny I need to check ur topic more often :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 13 2010, 12:03 AM~16598782
> *yea, but i may take it up full time ! and forget about paintin altogether ! :biggrin:
> *




WELL I'M SURE YOU KNIT SOME BADASS SHIT TOO!! :biggrin: AND DANNY THATS SICK BRO!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

nothing new lately


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 1 2010, 07:27 AM~16758854
> *nothing new lately
> *


Slacker :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

lil som im working on since i aint been building .....not a model but just another inspiration for my fellow builders  































































stay tunned  ....


the banana boat is almost done by the way


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like that flake


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 NICE


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 5 2010, 08:56 PM~16809646
> *lil som im working on since i aint been building .....not a model but just another inspiration for my fellow builders
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 05:22 PM~16135034
> *JUST GOT MY NEW 61  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin sick 61 homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2010, 01:14 PM~16510270
> *fuckit , i havent really posted my build on my own thread  :happysad:
> 
> GANGSTA LEAN
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin: ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN....FUCKIN BADASS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 5 2010, 11:56 PM~16809646
> *lil som im working on since i aint been building .....not a model but just another inspiration for my fellow builders
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 6 2010, 10:07 PM~16817057
> *Fuckin sick 61 homie
> *



thx but i didnt build this one , the homie from florida sent it my way :biggrin: , eventually ill pattern out the roof and clear the whole car , make it shinny :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2010, 11:27 AM~16601605
> *thx fellas once again .....
> here the finish product  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Omg! I Always thought your Avi was a Real Life Size Car Not a Model Lol! It Looks Freaking Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 5 2010, 09:56 PM~16809646
> *lil som im working on since i aint been building .....not a model but just another inspiration for my fellow builders
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 05:08 PM~16821780
> *Omg! I Always thought your Avi was a Real Life Size Car Not a Model Lol! It Looks Freaking Awesome! :cheesy:
> *



THX HOMEGIRL , IM GETTING THERE   

freaken a since when do u start talking all white :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 8 2010, 08:49 AM~16826512
> *THX HOMEGIRL , IM GETTING THERE
> 
> freaken a since when do u start talking all white  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 8 2010, 08:49 AM~16826512
> *THX HOMEGIRL , IM GETTING THERE
> 
> freaken a since when do u start talking all white  :scrutinize:
> *


Lmao! Well I am Half White! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 8 2010, 10:06 PM~16834311
> *Lmao! Well I am Half White! Lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :run: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 9 2010, 10:45 AM~16838023
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :run:  :boink:
> *


Lol! :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 8 2010, 11:09 AM~16827915
> *
> 
> 
> ...



been busy , im starting to miss putting work on models  , but the pain ting business is good right now :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 08:51 AM~16848319
> *been busy , im starting to miss putting work on models   ,  but the pain ting business is good right now  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

foiled and cleared


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 10:57 PM~16855370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: Freakin' SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick guey wat you wan for it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

damn u better not let me around those modelz ill str8 jack them jk haha


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]
way !! F' N' NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16855370
> *foiled and cleared
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16855370
> *foiled and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2010, 11:32 PM~16857260
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


What are you wearin :happysad: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 08:57 PM~16855370
> *foiled and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


That's sick!   Nice color/ pattern combo.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thx fellas  



> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 11 2010, 01:10 AM~16857843
> *What are you wearin :happysad:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *



u hitting on her in my thread  .....go find mama casas :angry: or divynne , but 305 is mine :angry:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice color work on that 62


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

62 looks badass colors go good together


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16855370
> *foiled and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

Chawps u got some firme toys. Ima hit you up at home to go on a shopping spree ese :biggrin: 
The 73's looking good! Like I said "get down james brown
Put the paint gun in"


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice 62 Chawps. But i think it'll look better in Cali.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:16 AM~16867391
> *thx fellas
> u hitting on her in my thread   .....go find mama casas  :angry:  or divynne , but 305 is mine  :angry:
> *


LMAO!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

>


way !! F' N' NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
X2 Chawper puttin down some serious shit up in hear! I love the duce, the 61 was bad and the monte, pop your collar man you bad!
what's up on some skirts for a 62? you can send some to Rev for my hard top.
Carnal? :biggrin: lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Chawps u got some firme toys. Ima hit you up at home to go on a shopping spree ese :biggrin:
> The 73's looking good! Like I said "get down james brown
> Put the paint gun in"


fucking a u finally figured it out huuuuuh  i gotta find u a 73 model to go along with the real 73  



> Nice 62 Chawps. But i think it'll look better in Cali.. :0 :biggrin:



NO! :angry: u didnt brek out with the baby blue caddy i wanted  ...jk i think rafa is takoing over that one  




> way !! F' N' NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


X2 Chawper puttin down some serious shit up in hear! I love the duce, the 61 was bad and the monte, pop your collar man you bad!
what's up on some skirts for a 62? you can send some to Rev for my hard top.
Carnal? :biggrin: lol
[/quote]


now that i remenber i hink i have an extra set of skirts for a deuce let me check , ill send them to u  shit rev might take a lifetime to send it to u :happysad: :biggrin: :roflmao: :yessad: :ninja: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

AWESOME WORK on the rag Duece Chawpps!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

rafa is takoing over that one :0 

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 13 2010, 12:38 PM~16880870
> *rafa is takoing over that one :0
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> fucking a u finally figured it out huuuuuh  i gotta find u a 73 model to go along with the real 73
> NO! :angry: u didnt brek out with the baby blue caddy i wanted  ...jk i think rafa is takoing over that one
> X2 Chawper puttin down some serious shit up in hear! I love the duce, the 61 was bad and the monte, pop your collar man you bad!
> what's up on some skirts for a 62? you can send some to Rev for my hard top.
> Carnal? :biggrin: lol


now that i remenber i hink i have an extra set of skirts for a deuce let me check , ill send them to u  shit rev might take a lifetime to send it to u :happysad: :biggrin: :roflmao: :yessad: :ninja: :drama: :rimshot:
[/quote]
Naw Rev is not lightning fast! But he will deliver, you know he take's his shit more serious than that.. Now Hydro on the other hand...? Is the kind of slow moving,
fast to talk, almost never deliver old wind bag's....But I got a note from my doctor!
yea homie let me know about the skirts... And those little fuckin pack man head thing's
still crack me up! Lmao...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: 



















doing a quick linea :biggrin: :420: :420: 





































the missis was supervising :happysad: hno: 



















i still have along way to go


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats with the small hole in the roof lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 19 2010, 08:30 PM~16941707
> *whats with the small hole in the roof lol
> *



its on the side , i gotta make the rest of the holes for the impala emblem


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 19 2010, 11:27 PM~16941688
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





YOUR A BAD MAN CHAWPER :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 19 2010, 09:27 PM~16941688
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


eres chingon.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass i like the swirl pattern on the side


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Your getting down wey


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 19 2010, 09:27 PM~16941688
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The Mrs did a Good Job Supervising! Lol oh yeah so did you lol j/k. Awesome Work!  :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats gonna bwe sick homie ! good work.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

lookin firme homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thx fellas i appreciate everyone's support


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work D!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice Patterns bro.


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16855370
> *foiled and cleared
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad bro.  :boink: :naughty:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 19 2010, 08:27 PM~16941688
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damnnnnnn :wow:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 23 2010, 10:34 AM~16973378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: This aint myspace foo :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 23 2010, 12:57 PM~16974157
> *:wow: This aint myspace foo :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2010, 07:34 AM~17006370
> *:biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :biggrin: 
#3 westside 60


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: almost done and ready for chavo to leaf it and stripe the roof


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: damn! real nice work bro!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 11:06 AM~17016377
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> #3  westside 60
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 07:10 PM~17016400
> *:biggrin:  almost done and ready for chavo to leaf it and stripe the roof
> 
> 
> ...



That looks great bro....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 11:06 AM~17016377
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> #3  westside 60
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 10:10 AM~17016400
> *:biggrin:  almost done and ready for chavo to leaf it and stripe the roof
> 
> 
> ...


SICKNESS CHAWPS!!!!  this ride is cherry to the bone ese, reminds me of mine every time i see it, want to break down n cry like a lil bitch :tears: :tears:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 10:06 AM~17016377
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> #3  westside 60
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice !!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 30 2010, 06:04 PM~17047851
> *SICKNESS CHAWPS!!!!         this ride is cherry to the bone ese, reminds me of mine every time i see it, want to break down n cry like a lil bitch  :tears:  :tears:
> *



all of a sudden u appear huuuuuh :angry: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
i was calling u to come thru and help me lay down some shit


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry carnal!! They changed my hours to grave yard shift   F*%$#@N SUCKS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 30 2010, 06:12 PM~17047962
> *Sorry carnal!! They changed my hours to grave yard shift    F*%$#@N SUCKS
> *


well damn nikka check inn :happysad: we was starting to worry about u hno:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 01:10 PM~17016400
> *:biggrin:  almost done and ready for chavo to leaf it and stripe the roof
> 
> 
> ...


wow !! nice bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 30 2010, 06:26 PM~17048190
> *well damn nikka check inn :happysad: we was starting to worry about u  hno:
> *


Foe sho Foe sho Amber Alert Amber Alert :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Clean ass roof patterens Chawps!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 30 2010, 07:43 PM~17049252
> *Clean ass roof patterens Chawps!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



ill post pics later , i just gotta throe the pearl over the whole thing so i can clear it now


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i got a lil something in the works for the cactus show :biggrin:  u wont dissapoint , ive been of the bench for a min


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

X2 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

sneak peak phone pic :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagon is gonna be sick Chawps!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 19 2010, 11:50 PM~17244311
> *sneak  peak phone pic  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF Danny! They get to See the Sneak Peak Before Me! Lol J/K Looks Good Can't Wait to See More Pics! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 20 2010, 01:50 AM~17244311
> *sneak  peak phone pic  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...





:wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Its clean as hell you guys won't be disappointed :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^^ looks bad ass!! i seen the updates today :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KEEPING SECRETS HUH.........


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 21 2010, 08:12 AM~17257488
> *KEEPING SECRETS HUH.........
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: a lil something for the show :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 21 2010, 09:16 AM~17257531
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  a  lil something for the show  :biggrin:
> *


ALL OF A SUDDEN HUH


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam Chawpper looks sick! But what the hell kinda wagon is that?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 08:56 AM~17257849
> *Dam Chawpper looks sick! But what the hell kinda wagon is that?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 21 2010, 09:56 AM~17257855
> *:biggrin:
> *


JUST POST THE PICS, THE SHOW IS SATURDAY


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 21 2010, 08:56 AM~17257855
> *:biggrin:
> *



AZ ninjas are the worst...  :biggrin: :biggrin: DAM YOU!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 10:00 AM~17257891
> *AZ ninjas are the worst...   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  DAM YOU!!!
> *


 :biggrin: SOMETIMES, BETTER YET I EVEN GOT LEFT OUT :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 21 2010, 09:00 AM~17257894
> *:biggrin: SOMETIMES, BETTER YET I EVEN GOT LEFT OUT :wow:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :nosad: :ninja: :drama: :dunno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 21 2010, 09:00 AM~17257894
> *:biggrin: SOMETIMES, BETTER YET I EVEN GOT LEFT OUT :wow:
> *


SUPER HELLAFIED TOP SECRET!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 20 2010, 12:50 AM~17244311
> *sneak  peak phone pic  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 10:03 AM~17257921
> *SUPER HELLAFIED TOP SECRET!!! :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i said! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 20 2010, 01:50 AM~17244311
> *sneak  peak phone pic  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's some sick shit.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*Where is the wagon at wey??? * hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^^ Yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

FUCK IT IM DOWN !!!!!!!!lets show these guys AZ NEVER FELL OFF !!!!!

STILL TIPPIN



















just gotta put it together ...ama detail it after the show


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

We didn't fall of nikka we was resting :biggrin: Shit think I don't know :biggrin: man you got it done lastnight on some turbo status nikka  it was in pieces


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

fuck this wagon is clean!!! makes me wanna build 1 of my many wagons i have kicken!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 22 2010, 11:47 AM~17271091
> *Shit think I don't know  :biggrin:  man you got it done lastnight on some turbo status nikka   it was in pieces
> *


 :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: with the bad allergies and all ...this how i look right now still :420:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 22 2010, 11:48 AM~17271098
> *fuck this wagon is clean!!!  makes me wanna build 1 of my many wagons i have kicken!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 break out :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 11:42 AM~17271037
> *FUCK IT IM DOWN !!!!!!!!lets show these guys AZ NEVER FELL OFF !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im talkin bout


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 02:42 PM~17271037
> *FUCK IT IM DOWN !!!!!!!!lets show these guys AZ NEVER FELL OFF !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: that shits sick foo :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 11:49 AM~17271107
> *:biggrin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  with the bad allergies and all ...this how i look right now still :420:
> *


that was me earlier still thinking its 4/20/10 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

wagon looks sick


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 11:42 AM~17271037
> *FUCK IT IM DOWN !!!!!!!!lets show these guys AZ NEVER FELL OFF !!!!!
> 
> STILL TIPPIN
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :420: :420:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 11:42 AM~17271037
> *FUCK IT IM DOWN !!!!!!!!lets show these guys AZ NEVER FELL OFF !!!!!
> 
> STILL TIPPIN
> ...


nice patterns foo :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 22 2010, 12:45 PM~17271627
> *nice patterns foo :cheesy:
> *



thx my nikka .....now help me figure out how to c the ms silly girl videos   Kmon nikka lets go to the LIL basement ....NO ****


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 08:42 PM~17271037
> *FUCK IT IM DOWN !!!!!!!!lets show these guys AZ NEVER FELL OFF !!!!!
> 
> STILL TIPPIN
> ...



Thats nice... :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 12:47 PM~17271655
> *thx my nikka .....now help me figure out how to c the ms silly girl videos     Kmon nikka lets go to the LIL basement ....NO ****
> *


theres videos :cheesy: :sprint:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 12:42 PM~17271037
> *FUCK IT IM DOWN !!!!!!!!lets show these guys AZ NEVER FELL OFF !!!!!
> 
> STILL TIPPIN</span>
> ...



Wow! :wow: <span style=\'colorurple\'>That's Fuking Awesome Danny!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 22 2010, 08:29 PM~17275951
> *Wow!  :wow: That's Fuking Awesome Danny!   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



for the right price its yours :naughty: :run:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 10:02 AM~17279339
> *for the right price its yours  :naughty:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

diggin the color,love the roof !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2010, 08:07 AM~17279374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thx man :cheesy: .... when u gonna send me one of yours :cheesy: ...  

trade :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 09:02 AM~17279339
> *for the right price its yours  :naughty:  :run:
> *


For Real Can I Have It? lol :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2010, 09:04 PM~17285505
> *For Real Can I Have It? lol  :cheesy:
> *



the have word is an ugly word ........what u got for me ??????????


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 10:15 PM~17285590
> *the have word is an ugly word ........what u got for me ??????????
> *


Why is Have an ugly word? You like Trade Better? Lol! :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 10:42 AM~17271037
> *FUCK IT IM DOWN !!!!!!!!lets show these guys AZ NEVER FELL OFF !!!!!
> 
> STILL TIPPIN
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 26 2010, 12:43 PM~17306898
> *Hey wey....lets paint my caprice this color...looks bad ass :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



it would


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

hey wey...find me a 2 door box model so you can paint it for me at the same time as my car


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 28 2010, 12:55 PM~17331460
> *hey wey...find me a 2 door box model so you can paint it for me at the same time as my car
> *


 shit if i find one im keeping it :happysad: and thean ill get a nother one for u  

but i dont know where to get one


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:drama: hno: hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 7 2010, 07:07 AM~17417451
> *:drama:  hno:  hno:
> *



thanks for the shipment brotha ...now i gotta put it all to good use :biggrin: them batt u sent me are going on the trey


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 01:42 PM~17271037
> *FUCK IT IM DOWN !!!!!!!!lets show these guys AZ NEVER FELL OFF !!!!!
> 
> STILL TIPPIN
> ...


That right there is a bad motha....Subtle patterns and color changes.Im diggin that shit!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 7 2010, 07:41 AM~17417717
> *That right there is a bad motha....Subtle patterns and color changes.Im diggin that shit!!
> *



thx man ...that fucker fell from the shelf i gotta fix that one and the gangsterlean  :tears: :angel:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres a pic of it at the show , i didnt really take anymore of it  
marinate took this one 








i rushed it i put it together that same day :happysad: thinking of adding flake to it  
the reason why they call me chawps is kuz of the side burns :biggrin: ...autograph anyone :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 07:58 AM~17417835
> *heres a pic of it at the show , i didnt really take anymore of it
> marinate took this one
> 
> ...


watchalo :biggrin: autograph status :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

"El Superstar" mira no mas lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 09:58 AM~17417835
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: sick bro !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 08:58 AM~17417835
> *heres a pic of it at the show , i didnt really take anymore of it
> marinate took this one
> 
> ...


Lol Yes Please! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 9 2010, 12:10 AM~17432549
> *Lol Yes Please!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:   :naughty: :boink: :run:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2010, 07:43 AM~17441355
> *:cheesy:      :naughty:  :boink:  :run:
> *


Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

You're a killa Bro ! :worship:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> Alitle sneak preview of my 65 impala GOT THE GAME FUKD UP  I got progress pics of the start





> thx fellas
> weekend pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 16 2010, 09:26 PM~17510540
> *Nice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


surprised to see you in this area


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2010, 11:14 AM~16510270
> *fuckit , i havent really posted my build on my own thread  :happysad:
> 
> GANGSTA LEAN
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: very awesome builds u got...u do nice paint jobs. keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

killer builds...that monte is a lil close to the edge of the table lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

new project.... DETOX









did up the frame :biggrin: 









also the inner roof  










more pics coming soon


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick as fuck chawps


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2010, 11:47 PM~17523556
> *new project....  DETOX
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2010, 11:47 PM~17523556
> *new project....  DETOX</span>
> <img src=\'http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/dannyg_00/DSC00526.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Awesome Idk that was the Inside of the Roof Nice!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 23 2010, 06:48 PM~17579993
> *Awesome Idk that was the Inside of the Roof Nice!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  who knows maybe ill make u one too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2010, 09:45 AM~17597554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2010, 11:45 AM~17597554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work chawps!! Looks real good!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2010, 05:45 PM~17597554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2010, 09:45 AM~17597554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that looks so Good! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17628384
> *
> Wow that looks so Good!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: are you moist? :naughty:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 28 2010, 03:26 PM~17634678
> *:boink: are you moist? :naughty:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 03:17 PM~17635017
> *
> *


i meant her foo


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 28 2010, 04:18 PM~17635027
> *i meant her foo
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 03:19 PM~17635038
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 28 2010, 02:26 PM~17634678
> *:boink: are you moist? :naughty:
> *



:0 :angry:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

that is sick !!!! i like the whole paint job , but i love this headlinner !!!!!!! great idea bro, nice job!! you just took the paint to a new level !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 09:36 PM~17637544
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man means alot guys , especially coming from an og


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 25 2010, 02:57 PM~17600771
> *Nice work chawps!! Looks real good!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




X10!!! :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2010, 08:45 AM~17597554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT paint!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

You the man Chawps :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+May 28 2010, 03:26 PM~17634678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Y'all are too funny! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 08:36 PM~17637544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is the headliner flaked just like the body? That's some bad ass work Danny :h5:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 29 2010, 01:31 PM~17642049
> *Is the headliner flaked just like the body? That's some bad ass work Danny :h5:
> *



the whole car is flaked and patterned , still in the works  thanks fellas for the comps


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 29 2010, 01:25 PM~17642016
> *Lol Y'all are too funny! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :angry: fuckers  :happysad: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 31 2010, 08:37 PM~17657397
> *the whole car is flaked and patterned , still in the works    thanks fellas for the comps
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ARE YOU LEAVING IT AS IS OR ARE YOU PLANNING ON KANDYING OVER IT ALL?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Chawper,, do you recognize this body?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 4 2010, 12:11 PM~17696299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:  :ugh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 1 2010, 08:07 PM~17669468
> *ARE YOU LEAVING IT AS IS OR ARE YOU PLANNING ON KANDYING OVER IT ALL?
> *



i dont know im still debating on it :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

IMG]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile088-2.jpg[/IMG]
























what about now? :biggrin: I think I can make this work for me? but I am 
hopping that you like what end up with? time will tell homie!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 4 2010, 11:11 AM~17696299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a before pic of this car?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 4 2010, 12:22 PM~17696383
> *IMG]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile088-2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:  the homie rafa wants to challenge me to a hopper build off after my trey build off ....whenever it is i get to finish it  

u inn?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 4 2010, 12:26 PM~17696401
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:    the homie rafa wants to challenge me to a hopper build off after my trey build off ....whenever it is i get to finish it
> 
> u inn?
> *


with Rafa? :uh:  Do i look scurd? with chawper? do I look scurd? :uh:  
Thank's Danny but I have to pass on the build off, the Hydro has to learn how to 
build out of a paper bag. (with consistency) before I go be a part of any build off.
Both of guy's could hand me my ass (gift wraped :uh: ) on a bad model day!
Im not trying to sound all down on myself. Its a level of honesty I feel I have keep 
for myself, as a way to force growth out of my old ass! :biggrin: 
I am really excited to see how the hopper build off unfolds? I do want to know the rules. dead line's and such! I will be there on the side line's,,
damm Danny,,, first Pancho! now big Rafa! what's next? 
(PANTING FOR PINKS) with Mc562,,or D.A.. (PATTERN CAGE MATCH) with GaryS.
Look out layitlow! :biggrin: My homie.. danny chawps!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 4 2010, 02:45 PM~17697027
> * Look out layitlow!  :biggrin:  My homie..  danny chawps!
> *


X5! :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 4 2010, 01:45 PM~17697027
> *with Rafa?  :uh:    Do i look scurd? with chawper? do I look scurd?  :uh:
> Thank's  Danny but I have to pass on the build off, the Hydro has to learn how to
> build out of a paper bag. (with consistency) before I go be a part of any build off.
> ...



lol u crazy man :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 4 2010, 06:02 PM~17698700
> *X5! :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: the things i would do to yo tittays :cheesy: :naughty: 




yours too Danny Chawps :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 5 2010, 07:56 PM~17705289
> *:boink: the things i would do to yo tittays :cheesy:  :naughty:
> yours too Danny Chawps :cheesy:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Jun 4 2010, 12:25 PM~17696394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 5 2010, 07:56 PM~17705289
> *:boink: the things i would do to yo tittays :cheesy:  :naughty:
> yours too Danny Chawps :cheesy:
> *




:uh: STALKER!!! :buttkick: :twak: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :uh: STALKER!!! :buttkick: :twak: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 6 2010, 08:51 AM~17708163
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 6 2010, 08:57 AM~17708198
> *:uh: STALKER!!! :buttkick:  :twak:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


  its not stalking if she dont know im outside her window  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 7 2010, 09:29 AM~17716091
> * its not stalking if she dont know im outside her window   :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :angry:  :twak: :ninja: :rant: :machinegun: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




wud up mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 8 2010, 07:34 AM~17725883
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wud up mayne! :biggrin:
> *



relaxing before i head back to the shop


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Get off your ass and go do somethin... :uh: 
































:wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 8 2010, 08:10 AM~17726135
> *Get off your ass and go do somethin... :uh:
> :wave:
> *


 :happysad: im uploading pics


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

pics of the trey ,,,,roof patterns , im just barely uploading them :happysad: 



























i should have left it alone :banghead: :banghead: 



















i didnt like how the purple looked so i just painted the whole top blue 



















i wonder if i could just fix it now


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 8 2010, 08:25 AM~17726256
> *pics of the trey ,,,,roof patterns , im just barely uploading them  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS GREAT CHAWPS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 8 2010, 08:31 AM~17726296
> *IT LOOKS GREAT CHAWPS
> *



thanks man ...i gotta redo the top


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 8 2010, 08:32 AM~17726306
> *thanks man ...i gotta redo the top
> *



Looks sick dogg!!! :cheesy: The top looks coo... :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 8 2010, 10:49 AM~17726453
> *Looks sick dogg!!! :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

looks clean Chawpperz...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 8 2010, 09:25 AM~17726256
> *pics of the trey ,,,,roof patterns , im just barely uploading them  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


It Looks Awesome! :thumbsup: You Changed your Avi I Like it! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 8 2010, 09:49 AM~17726453
> *Looks sick dogg!!! :cheesy: The top looks coo... :dunno:
> *



x2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the top looks badass to me but i know how it is if you dont like it it doesnt matter what everyone else thinks


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

keep up the good work and keep chawping it up homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 8 2010, 08:52 PM~17733090
> *It Looks Awesome! :thumbsup: You Changed your Avi I Like it!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS i need to get back in to it :happysad: .... thanks for all the complements


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 8 2010, 04:37 PM~17730582
> *looks clean Chawpperz...
> *



que pasa mi gordita :cheesy: ...let be borrow the deuce  ..ill give it back with a patternd out top :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work in here bro...


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

CRAZY JOB MAN


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 8 2010, 08:52 PM~17733090
> *It Looks Awesome! :thumbsup: You Changed your Avi I Like it!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


Sup Chawppz :|


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 8 2010, 08:25 AM~17726256
> *pics of the trey ,,,,roof patterns , im just barely uploading them  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good chawps!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 9 2010, 08:36 PM~17743614
> *looks real good chawps!!   but you copied my patterns fucker :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: nikka these BEEEEEN DONE i just posted the pics  :angry: :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wow! outstanding paint work..... :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 8 2010, 08:25 AM~17726256
> *pics of the trey ,,,,roof patterns , im just barely uploading them  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

wow! outstanding paint work..... :wow:
[/quote]
VERY NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks every one


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 9 2010, 09:14 AM~17736423
> *  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :yes:    :biggrin:
> *


Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 9 2010, 11:25 AM~17737466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You First LMAO!!! :tongue: :roflmao:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 11 2010, 09:24 PM~17764627
> *You First LMAO!!!  :tongue:  :roflmao:
> *












*your turn!* :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 13 2010, 12:30 AM~17772369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DUDES LIKE :ugh:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 13 2010, 12:38 AM~17772404
> *:biggrin: DUDES LIKE :ugh:
> *


and you are like :boink: :naughty:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Looking good Chawps


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 13 2010, 12:30 AM~17772369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ****!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2010, 12:43 AM~17772414
> *Looking good Chawps
> *



thanks


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 13 2010, 12:40 AM~17772409
> *and you are like :boink:  :naughty:
> *


NAW IM LIKE


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 13 2010, 12:46 AM~17772424
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  ****!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: go to bed before your lady puts you in time out again


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 13 2010, 12:49 AM~17772438
> *:uh: go to bed before your lady puts you in time out again
> *


  lol ....nikka im chillin ..... ha u said time out nikka please :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 13 2010, 12:53 AM~17772450
> *  lol ....nikka im chillin ..... ha u said time out nikka please  :biggrin:
> *


  did you ever figure out how to erase the history and porn from your lady's laptop :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 13 2010, 12:56 AM~17772456
> * did you ever figure out how to erase the history and porn from your lady's laptop :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: hno: hno: hhhhhhhhm im trying to remember....offtopic captain 4 sure , ,,,,, u know too much :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 13 2010, 12:59 AM~17772464
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  hno:  hno: hhhhhhhhm im trying to remember....offtopic captain 4 sure , ,,,,, u know too much  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


its an apple right?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 13 2010, 01:03 AM~17772477
> *its an apple right?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :yes: :| :ninja:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 13 2010, 01:04 AM~17772484
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :angry:  :yes:  :|  :ninja:
> *


http://www.ehow.com/how_4858067_erase-brow...e-computer.html


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 13 2010, 01:07 AM~17772494
> *http://www.ehow.com/how_4858067_erase-brow...e-computer.html
> *



well fuck almost a year later  ..... ya pa-que ...where was this then huuuuuh :angry:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 13 2010, 01:16 AM~17772526
> *well fuck almost a year later   ..... ya pa-que ...where was this then huuuuuh  :angry:
> *


i told you how but you foo's are too slow to understand shit without pictures and clip notes :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 13 2010, 01:18 AM~17772533
> *i told you how but you foo's are too slow to understand shit without pictures and clip notes :biggrin:
> *



yeah im pretty computer incompitent :happysad: ...now that i have this info im off to the cabaret :cheesy:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 13 2010, 01:21 AM~17772545
> *yeah im pretty computer incompitent  :happysad: ...now that i have this info im off to the cabaret  :cheesy:
> *


you got your cape ready for sillygirl :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 13 2010, 01:22 AM~17772548
> *you got your cape ready for sillygirl :cheesy:
> *




oooooooooooh yeah :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Ready to nose up chawper? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^
:0 YOU AIN'T DOWN TO GO AGAINST CHAWPER  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol if not that then how bout this :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 28 2010, 10:09 PM~17911030
> *^^^
> :0 YOU AIN'T DOWN TO GO AGAINST CHAWPER  :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 28 2010, 07:19 PM~17909926
> *Ready to nose up chawper? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :loco:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17911818
> *lol if not that then how bout this :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :no: :no: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 28 2010, 11:10 PM~17911818
> *lol if not that then how bout this :0
> 
> 
> ...





nikka, you better work on that foil skill 1st before you call anyone out


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that was two years ago homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 29 2010, 08:16 AM~17914751
> *that was two years ago homie.
> *




2years ago or not, i would go around flawnting that pic lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 08:38 AM~17915729
> *2years ago or not, i would go around flawnting that pic lol
> *


Do I smell a call out ??? :dunno: I know some one who is down :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 29 2010, 01:00 PM~17916312
> *Do I smell a call out ??? :dunno: I know some one who is down :biggrin:
> *





your not gonna see me callin anyone out anytime soon, i bairly have enough time to wipe my ass let alone build somethin


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 02:23 PM~17917996
> *your not gonna see me callin anyone out anytime soon, i bairly have enough time to wipe my ass let alone build somethin
> *


x2


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :ugh: hno: hno: hno: 

sup fellas just checking inn ........I aint never fell off though :biggrin: ive just been too busy  

i let pancho down i feel like i stood u up homie , all my builds are on stand still and a few other builds that ppl sent me to paint , my goal is to get those out already so one by one hopefully by the end of this month :biggrin: fuck it ama make time , i miss building  

detox will be finished ....eventually :happysad: 

but sorry to those who still waiting and thanks for understanding


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 10:46 AM~17925452
> *:0  :0  :0  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> sup fellas just checking inn ........I aint never fell off though  :biggrin: ive just been too busy
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 28 2010, 05:19 PM~17909926
> *Ready to nose up chawper? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: U AINT DOWN !!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i tried to do this one up to sent it out and the muthafucker peeled on me  FUCK !!!!!!!


SO MAD :angry: 





































and its mot like i can fix the bitch , i almost threw it :happysad: waste of my mornning :tears: 

oh well maybe second time will come out better  ..........

the bitch would have came out nice damit :burn:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 01:38 PM~17927559
> *i tried to do this one up to sent it out and the muthafucker peeled on me    FUCK !!!!!!!
> SO MAD  :angry:
> 
> ...


 damn tha was Fuckin sweet


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 01:38 PM~17927559
> *i tried to do this one up to sent it out and the muthafucker peeled on me    FUCK !!!!!!!
> SO MAD  :angry:
> 
> ...


hella nice


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 12:38 PM~17927559
> *i tried to do this one up to sent it out and the muthafucker peeled on me    FUCK !!!!!!!
> SO MAD  :angry:
> 
> ...


DAMN DID YOU LEAVE IT IN THE SUN TO DRY, WELL IF YOU REPAINT IT TRY TAKIN IT TO A BASEMENT OR SOMEWHERE COLD ITLL TURN OUT BETTER, BADASS PATTERNS :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 30 2010, 01:12 PM~17927814
> *DAMN DID YOU LEAVE IT IN THE SUN TO DRY, WELL IF YOU REPAINT IT TRY TAKIN IT TO A BASEMENT OR SOMEWHERE COLD ITLL TURN OUT BETTER, BADASS PATTERNS :biggrin:
> *



it was all dusty in my studio , but i cleaned it and all , i did paint it like 3 weeks ago , thats probably why ....thanks man ...i might redo the same patterns but more next time :biggrin: ...ill show that biotch who da boss is :happysad: if not ill burn it  lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> :0  :0  :0   :ugh:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> That Monte is the sh!t!! I know you'll come back stronger on dat ass though!!   My bad Chawper, I thought you meant Dr. Dre's never-gonna-be-finished album, I didn't know you were buildin' a project called "Detox". No disrespect meant at all :happysad:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 03:38 PM~17927559
> *i tried to do this one up to sent it out and the muthafucker peeled on me    FUCK !!!!!!!
> SO MAD  :angry:
> 
> ...




dawg! is that my shit?  take your time bro, that shit was looking real serious too


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 12:38 PM~17927559
> *i tried to do this one up to sent it out and the muthafucker peeled on me    FUCK !!!!!!!
> SO MAD  :angry:
> 
> ...


BULLDOG THAT MOFO NEXT TIME LOCO!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 30 2010, 03:45 PM~17928973
> *BULLDOG THAT MOFO NEXT TIME LOCO!
> *


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 09:38 PM~17927559
> *i tried to do this one up to sent it out and the muthafucker peeled on me    FUCK !!!!!!!
> SO MAD  :angry:
> 
> ...


Damn these are some killa patterns! Too bad about the peeling


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 30 2010, 04:45 PM~17928973
> *BULLDOG THAT MOFO NEXT TIME LOCO!
> *


 Shit whenever I'm in doubt that stuff is the shit


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 30 2010, 05:57 PM~17929054
> *Damn these are some killa patterns! Too bad about the peeling
> *



X 2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 Damn that sucks guey   :biggrin: Show that Monte AZ DON'T SLEEP  My nikka!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 30 2010, 06:37 PM~17930348
> *:0  :0 Damn that sucks guey      :biggrin: Show that Monte AZ DON'T SLEEP   My nikka!
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: Shit happens Chawps. Bounce back doggy!!! You got this!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 30 2010, 03:45 PM~17928973
> *BULLDOG THAT MOFO NEXT TIME LOCO!
> *



i gotta try that , thanks for the tip :cheesy:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

peeling sucks !!!! those patterns looked killa bro ! :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks fellas


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 30 2010, 06:37 PM~17930348
> *:0  :0 Damn that sucks guey      :biggrin: Show that Monte AZ DON'T SLEEP   My nikka!
> *



and u know thiiiiiis maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 1 2010, 08:33 AM~17934030
> *and u know thiiiiiis maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S wassup!! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 28 2010, 05:19 PM~17909926
> *Ready to nose up chawper? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 dang that's cold.. I got one of those's comin out the same color.. 
I use to have a 1/1,, that color.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 1 2010, 07:00 AM~17934189
> *dang that's cold.. I got one of those's comin out the same color..
> I use to have a 1/1,,  that color.
> 
> ...



what u know about them caddies OG :scrutinize: :biggrin: dam post some pics of your rides on your thread og :cheesy: .....what u mobbin now?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 1 2010, 03:49 PM~17934125
> *THAT'S wassup!! :wow:
> *



X 100.000 :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 30 2010, 11:38 AM~17927559
> *i tried to do this one up to sent it out and the muthafucker peeled on me    FUCK !!!!!!!
> SO MAD  :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 1 2010, 06:33 AM~17934030
> *and u know thiiiiiis maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## monte23 (Jul 6, 2010)

any trades or sales for an wagon or carice


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn! that monte was look bad ass!
whats bulldog though?! a cleaner or something?!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 6 2010, 07:24 PM~17976751
> *damn! that monte was look bad ass!
> whats bulldog though?! a cleaner or something?!
> *


its a adhesion promoter  

and looks fuckin sick chawps :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte23+Jul 6 2010, 09:47 AM~17972354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sup maaine


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 7 2010, 06:45 AM~17981301
> *i dont have any wagons or a caprice   .....but if u got some ill trade u some buiids  :cheesy:
> i use that stuff all the time but ive never used it on a model
> :cheesy:  :wave: hey there sweet thang  :biggrin:   .....
> ...


why you jacking my lines


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 7 2010, 12:00 PM~17983261
> *why you jacking my lines
> *


she likes it when i say it better :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 7 2010, 12:38 PM~17983490
> *she likes it when i say it better  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: That whore!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*QUE ONDA GUEY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 7 2010, 02:35 PM~17984536
> *QUE ONDA GUEY!!!</span> :biggrin:
> *



no esta *<span style=\'color:red\'>EL CHAWPULIN*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jul 7 2010, 07:45 AM~17981301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nosad: :nono: :buttkick: :twak: :guns:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 7 2010, 05:09 PM~17985910
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :uh:  :nosad:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 1 2010, 06:33 AM~17934030
> *and u know thiiiiiis maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good interesting color combo but looks good together


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 08:56 AM~17991727
> *looks good interesting color combo but looks good together
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats the fuckin tape :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 8 2010, 08:57 AM~17991734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats the fuckin tape :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


lmfao damn guess i smoked too much this morning haha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 7 2010, 07:15 PM~17986491
> *:happysad:
> *


 :run: :roflmao:  :wave:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

*12 Lowrider Bicycle Magazines*
















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130408222672


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a lil som for marinate :biggrin: 




























fucker peeled on me too but atleast this one was minimal and still fixable


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 01:15 PM~18034855
> *a lil som for marinate  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that shits sick


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 09:19 AM~18034891
> *:wow:  that shits sick
> *


X2 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 13 2010, 02:33 PM~18035978
> *X2  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 11:15 AM~18034855
> *a lil som for marinate  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha

:wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2010, 02:28 PM~18037025
> *haha
> 
> :wow:
> *


i hope that doesnt happened when he paints my car :angry: 


i would kick his ass and beat him with your Flesh Light


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 13 2010, 04:23 PM~18037603
> *i hope that doesnt happened when he paints my car :angry:
> i would kick his ass and beat him with your Flesh Light
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your friend; how is his family?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 13 2010, 01:33 PM~18035978
> *X2  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



x100000 :naughty: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

whas up chawper? aint heard from you in day or 2? that rivi is retarded clean...
i dont know how you guys take a clean paint, with crazy patterns, and then ad more
to it? and it looks sicker! i guess its having vision....
anyway Im gonna make a sandwich,,borrow some clear, then I'm out..
Hydro... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :wave: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo fellow builders , i aint fell off yet i just been busy but ill try to get the gold monte out again for my boy and rafas truck also , i had to put the models away , i been busy and other stuff with getting a new place for myself and such but i started a lil something on sunday :biggrin: now i just gotta get a cam to post .....oh and i will pull out detox from the dusty box its inn


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 09:15 AM~18034855
> *a lil som for marinate  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn this sweet bro  

is this all rattle can :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 17 2010, 11:52 PM~18340523
> *what it doo fellow builders , i aint fell off  yet  i just been busy but ill try to get the gold monte out again for my boy and rafas  truck also , i had to put the models away , i been busy and  other stuff with getting a new place for myself and such but i started a lil something on sunday  :biggrin:  now i just gotta get a cam to post .....oh and i will pull out detox from the dusty box its inn
> *


Detox hno: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 18 2010, 03:52 AM~18340523
> *what it doo fellow builders , i aint fell off  yet  i just been busy but ill try to get the gold monte out again for my boy and rafas  truck also , i had to put the models away , i been busy and  other stuff with getting a new place for myself and such but i started a lil something on sunday  :biggrin:  now i just gotta get a cam to post .....oh and i will pull out detox from the dusty box its inn
> *


 :0 :biggrin: whats crackin foo :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 18 2010, 01:13 AM~18340627
> *damn this sweet bro
> 
> is this all rattle can  :wow:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 18 2010, 12:52 AM~18340523
> *what it doo fellow builders , i aint fell off  yet  i just been busy but ill try to get the gold monte out again for my boy and rafas  truck also , i had to put the models away , i been busy and  other stuff with getting a new place for myself and such but i started a lil something on sunday  :biggrin:  now i just gotta get a cam to post .....oh and i will pull out detox from the dusty box its inn
> *




Dont lie foo... You been SLEEPIN!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Ahhhh jk Chawper, hope everythings cool wit you dogg...  :h5:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 18 2010, 01:13 AM~18340627
> *damn this sweet bro
> 
> is this all rattle can  :wow:
> *



yezuuuuuuuuuuuuuur ....all rattle can :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 18 2010, 07:14 PM~18347460
> *Dont lie foo... You been SLEEPIN!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Ahhhh jk Chawper, hope everythings cool wit you dogg...   :h5:
> *



yeah , hit me up nikka , i lost everyones number 




SUUUUUUUUUP PANCHO :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 18 2010, 12:52 AM~18340523
> *what it doo fellow builders , i aint fell off  yet  i just been busy but ill try to get the gold monte out again for my boy and rafas  truck also , i had to put the models away , i been busy and  other stuff with getting a new place for myself and such but i started a lil something on sunday  :biggrin:  now i just gotta get a cam to post .....oh and i will pull out detox from the dusty box its inn
> *


I thought after putting patterns on the house? and the plants, and the dog?
he said ( Fuck it, Im gonna do all of Glendale, until they catch my ass)
:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 18 2010, 01:52 AM~18340523
> *what it doo fellow builders , i aint fell off  yet  i just been busy but ill try to get the gold monte out again for my boy and rafas  truck also , i had to put the models away , i been busy and  other stuff with getting a new place for myself and such but i started a lil something on sunday  :biggrin:  now i just gotta get a cam to post .....oh and i will pull out detox from the dusty box its inn
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 PM~18358536
> *I thought after putting patterns on the house? and the plants, and the dog?
> he said ( Fuck it, Im gonna do all of Glendale, until they catch my ass)
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 18 2010, 01:52 AM~18340523
> *what it doo fellow builders , i aint fell off  yet  i just been busy but ill try to get the gold monte out again for my boy and rafas  truck also , i had to put the models away , i been busy and  other stuff with getting a new place for myself and such but i started a lil something on sunday  :biggrin:  now i just gotta get a cam to post .....oh and i will pull out detox from the dusty box its inn
> *


CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: No Sleepin ass mufucka!!! Chawper got down


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 12:55 PM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's some bad ass paint. Chawps getting down. Props homie.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 11:55 AM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...



sick work chawper!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 02:55 PM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good M. Nice work Chawps!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 10:55 AM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 10:55 AM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...


Can he come oversea and do mine . :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 02:55 PM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...






thats fuckin sick! :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 12:55 PM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...



like i said carnal.  danny you killin it homie the mali on a mission to shut shit down


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## J2theCHI (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 11:55 AM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah looks gud :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 11:55 AM~18433423
> *CHAWPS AINT BEEN SLEEPING, HE'S BEEN PUTTING WORK IN ON MY MALIBU...FROM MODELS TO REAL CARS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks everyone , now i just gotta do mine :biggrin: ....




post up my new orange flaked 58 joe  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

AWSOME


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

WHAT YOU WANNA DO HOMIE!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats some serious flake right there homie ! Is that Kandy Tangerine?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 04:29 PM~18487541
> *Thats some serious flake right there homie ! Is that Kandy Tangerine?
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

im trying to get back into my groove , here it is joe , after like 5 months i took the caddy out of the purple tank , it feels all brittle which is why im keeping this one just a solid blue :biggrin: 



















ill try to finish this one this week


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bout time this topic got active again!!!  Send that shit to my house when you're done with it Danny!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*You ain't down!!* :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Sep 18 2010, 10:05 AM~18597928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



think i dont know :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



....man u know what sucks , i left 3 sets of pegasus un the tank to take all the paint off and i forgot about them , so after 5 months in the tank they fell apart in my hand  ...gotta buy new wheels :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 you got that chain steering wheel goin on


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Sep 4 2010, 04:11 PM~18487468
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this one is sick as fuck!! i need some of that kandy!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 18 2010, 08:15 PM~18600813
> *:0 you got that chain steering wheel goin on
> *



the steering weel has to go :happysad: ...im talking wood grain grippin :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 19 2010, 08:36 AM~18603065
> *:wow: :wave:
> *



sup foo :cheesy: ....im bout to go out and watch resident evil in imax :biggrin: ...but then i gotta come home and clean my carpets  ....and then relax and work on the lac again :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 18 2010, 10:34 PM~18600534
> *
> 
> 
> ...




This will look REAL nice sittin on my shelf :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 19 2010, 08:55 AM~18603159
> *This will look REAL nice sittin on my shelf :biggrin:
> *



for a fair price too :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 19 2010, 04:37 PM~18604469
> *for a fair price too  :biggrin:
> *




:0  I'll get at you :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 19 2010, 04:34 AM~18600534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see more of this


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 06:53 AM~18609275
> *Cant wait to see more of this
> *


X 2 !


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2009, 08:38 PM~13797808
> *quote=danny chawps,May 5 2009, 03:55 PM~13796452]
> MY PINK MONTE
> 
> ...


A homie how do you make the suspension go down and up


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Sep 20 2010, 05:55 PM~18614867
> *A homie how do you make the suspension go down and up
> *



:dunno: thats the million dolla question i wish i knew lol , i think minidreama has a tutorial on that , that guy makes some cool motion models  , i usually just keep all my models at a certain stance


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 21 2010, 07:19 AM~18620216
> *:dunno:  thats the million dolla question  i wish i knew  lol , i think minidreama has a tutorial on that , that guy makes some cool motion models   , i usually just keep all my models at a certain stance
> *


Alright bro thx but I tryed clickink on the tutorial and it doesn't work


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 16 2009, 11:04 AM~15679394
> *i was wrkn on this caddy yesterday ... i was bored and im out of colors
> 
> 
> ...


two cars infront of the vw bus...? thats the two colors i want on my 63!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 1 2010, 12:46 AM~18708848
> *two cars infront of the vw bus...? thats the two colors i want on my 63!
> *



orange and white pearl ? :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sup nikka when you want that g-body?? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 4 2010, 11:25 PM~18738470
> *Sup nikka when you want that g-body?? :biggrin:
> *


eeeh im like whatever foo :happysad: :biggrin: ..i got some shit off marinate bout to break u off on that hopper build u wanted to do :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 5 2010, 08:06 AM~18739885
> *eeeh im like whatever foo  :happysad:  :biggrin: ..i got some shit off marinate bout to break u off on that hopper build u wanted to do  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 5 2010, 08:50 AM~18740146
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT WORK BRO !! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 5 2010, 10:24 AM~18740896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

my hopper build and my le cab :biggrin: 




























i was comparing a candy shot over just a silver base and a candy shot over flake


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 10 2010, 11:15 AM~18776347
> *my hopper build and my le cab :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks really good...keep up da good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

buy your ticket at the MAJESTICS PICNIC THIS WEEKND to win some painted wheels ( not the wheels themselves just the paint job )



MCBA WILL BE SHOWING :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 4 2010, 09:58 PM~18990546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In Az? that should be a strong showing...take plenty of pictures Chawper!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 5 2010, 12:58 AM~18991170
> *In Az? that should be a strong showing...take plenty of pictures Chawper!
> *


X2 !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :drama: hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Fuckin chawps you get down dogg keep it up


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Does any body know if chawps has a thread about patterns


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this whole thread is about patterns lol

start at page one, and roll threw it  




wud up chawps.............................. hit me up foo


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Chawps that g house is the basest top I've seen loco


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2010, 08:40 PM~19356946
> *this whole thread is about patterns lol
> 
> start at page one, and roll threw it
> ...


No wat I ment is like instruction on how to do the patterns


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Dec 18 2010, 12:09 AM~19357193
> *No wat I ment is like instruction on how to do the patterns
> *





look threw the thread, chawper takes pics of every step almost............. look threw and ask questions bro, youll find what your looking for in this thread


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a how to on patterns...

ask tons of questions bro. Seriously


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Alright thx alot guys


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo eeeeeerbody :biggrin: uploading new pics now


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Chawps that g house is the basest top I've seen loco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2010, 08:40 PM~19356946
> *this whole thread is about patterns lol
> 
> 
> ...



what up foo :biggrin: loookie what i got :cheesy: chucky layed down the paint now i gotta throw some patterns on it again  



















some real kandy gold over flake  the first time i did the car it looked good but second time its gonna look even better


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

my boy chucky and joe aka calaveras came thru to lay down some tape on a 1 1 scale car :biggrin: 















































:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

good work goin on fellas !


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 26 2010, 02:01 PM~19424173
> *what up foo  :biggrin:  loookie what i got  :cheesy:  chucky layed down the paint now i gotta throw some patterns on it again
> 
> 
> ...


Hey in the back is that the caddi that was in the build off wit rafa


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 26 2010, 02:09 PM~19424198
> *my boy chucky and joe aka calaveras came thru to lay down some tape on a 1  1  scale car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 To bad i dont like the really big girls? :uh: that lace looks like something they 
could ware! ( it sucks because those are the only girls who notice me)
nice work chawper.. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 26 2010, 03:01 PM~19424543
> *To bad i dont like the really big girls?  :uh: that lace looks like something they
> could ware!  ( it sucks because those are the only girls who notice me)
> nice work chawper.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 u dont like the chucky swirls :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 26 2010, 05:01 PM~19424173
> *what up foo  :biggrin:  loookie what i got  :cheesy:  chucky layed down the paint now i gotta throw some patterns on it again
> 
> 
> ...




:run: :run: :run: :run: :h5: :biggrin: 



lookin good brother! getter done, and you know me foo................ you need anything? just ask


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 26 2010, 03:05 PM~19424566
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> lookin good brother! getter done, and you know me foo................ you need anything? just ask
> *


lol look at jeff goin nuts for another monte! :uh: :biggrin: nice work as usual chawps!!  that 1:1 is lookin sweet!! :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 26 2010, 02:01 PM~19424173
> *what up foo  :biggrin:  loookie what i got  :cheesy:  chucky layed down the paint now i gotta throw some patterns on it again
> 
> 
> ...


I should've charged you


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 26 2010, 03:09 PM~19424198
> *my boy chucky and joe aka calaveras came thru to lay down some tape on a 1  1  scale car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


look at that bad ass shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Dec 26 2010, 03:01 PM~19424541
> *Hey in the back is that the caddi that was in the build off wit rafa
> *


Yea that's the one he ain't down facelift :0  Lookin good foo


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 26 2010, 02:09 PM~19424198
> *my boy chucky and joe aka calaveras came thru to lay down some tape on a 1  1  scale car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mira no mas :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 26 2010, 11:15 PM~19428408
> *Mira no mas  :0
> *


ya sabes :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 12:36 AM~19436428
> *ya sabes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit that turn'd out sweet!!! :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 07:36 PM~19436428
> *ya sabes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit..... when i get a new ride and get my money right bro..... you coming to Hawaii for a fukkin working vacation primo :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2010, 10:52 PM~19436606
> *holy shit..... when i get a new ride and get my money right bro..... you coming to Hawaii for a fukkin working vacation primo  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:cheesy: shit think i wont :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^ :loco: you ain't down :biggrin: 
That came out sick foo


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 10:36 PM~19436428
> *ya sabes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 sweet...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 28 2010, 09:44 AM~19439159
> *sweet...
> *



but u dont like the chuky swirls :scrutinize: :ninja: im ready to get my g house foo whats crakin :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 01:36 AM~19436428
> *ya sabes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: I just got a boner!! 
Gaaaawwwwwwwwwd Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!! 
That paint is sweet! Nice work on it fellas!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 07:30 AM~19457109
> *:wow: I just got a boner!!
> Gaaaawwwwwwwwwd Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!!
> That paint is sweet!  Nice work on it fellas!
> *



thanks man me and chucky aka childsplay 69 did our thing :biggrin: 




ok someone build me a dam big body the regular ones :cheesy: ill supply paint  name your price :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 08:28 AM~19457306
> *thanks man me and chucky  aka childsplay 69  did our thing  :biggrin:
> ok someone build me a dam big body  the regular ones  :cheesy:  ill supply paint      name your price  :happysad:
> *


sand down my 64 and you guys hook it up..... looks good fellers


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 11:28 AM~19457306
> *thanks man me and chucky  aka childsplay 69  did our thing  :biggrin:
> ok someone build me a dam big body  the regular ones  :cheesy:  ill supply paint      name your price  :happysad:
> *



that aint no bullshit!! :werd:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 30 2010, 08:30 AM~19457312
> *sand down my 64 and you guys hook it up.....  looks good fellers
> *


 :squint: who the hell says fellers  :happysad: u cant bring that slang to az :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 08:48 AM~19457400
> *:squint:    who the hell says fellers    :happysad:  u cant bring that slang to az  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 10:36 PM~19436428
> *ya sabes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 30 2010, 09:56 PM~19463523
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



hurry up and buy one so i can build it :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the simplelest patterns ive ever done  


after the silver base is on i layed the tape 









just cover up the paint u wana save and again spray another coat of pint 









it will have different shades after every spray session :biggrin: 

wala simple patterns thats all the tape i layed i wanted to add more but i took the advice and it turned out clean  










there u go fellas study it and do the same on your models :biggrin: 

another better pic i stole from marinate :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

heard u were lookin for one.... are you down? get at me....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 01:24 AM~19472947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: maaaaaaaaaa nikka


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE i gotta bust something out this year for sure :happysad:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 10:21 AM~19473935
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE  i gotta bust something out this year for sure  :happysad:
> *


Happy new years to you to dogg


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 03:55 PM~19468715
> *the simplelest patterns ive ever done
> after the silver base is on i layed the tape
> 
> ...


I'm LOVIN' this shit! I'ma try it on a build real soon!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 10:31 AM~19473976
> *I'm LOVIN' this shit! I'ma try it on a build real soon!!
> *



hell yeah man shit if u need help just hit me up


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Fa sho!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 03:55 PM~19468715
> *the simplelest patterns ive ever done
> after the silver base is on i layed the tape
> 
> ...



Looks real good Chawps. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 01:55 PM~19468715
> *the simplelest patterns ive ever done
> after the silver base is on i layed the tape
> 
> ...


 cool.... I want more flakes in my pattern though... that shit is real smooth.. tight and uniform..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2010, 08:45 AM~17597554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is sick!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 11:11 AM~19755719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 10:11 AM~19755719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Im real proud of you Chawper... I wish you much success homie... 

I wish I could flatbed my 90 out there? it's time for a real paint!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 09:11 AM~19755719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: good luck with the new shop chawps :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 01:11 PM~19755719
> *
> 
> 
> ...





good shit brother! congrats on the shop....................... and remember....... think chrome lol :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 11:11 AM~19755719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks fellas , and yeah we doing plastic chrome soon ,,, get them kits ready for us :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

WERE MY 61 AT YOUNSTA! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 05:28 PM~19758088
> *thanks fellas , and yeah we doing plastic chrome soon ,,, get them kits ready for us  :biggrin:
> *


Holla atcha boy!! I got a few kits to get chromed!! Good luck with everything bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 03:28 PM~19758088
> *thanks fellas , and yeah we doing plastic chrome soon ,,, get them kits ready for us  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: hell yah!! congrats chawper! now go get famous!! take out west coast customs! or what ever their name is now?!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> AZ AINT FELL OFF , WE JUST COMING BACK FROM A LONG VACATION :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

*......*
























































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

sick work bro !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0:0:h5:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LOOKS KILLER LIKE ALWAYS.IM GLAD I GOT TO SEE SOME OF YOUR PAINT SKILLS IN PERSON ON MARINATE'S RIVI.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking good inhere...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> LOOKS KILLER LIKE ALWAYS.IM GLAD I GOT TO SEE SOME OF YOUR PAINT SKILLS IN PERSON ON MARINATE'S RIVI.


 same with ypur interior work homes , that rivis off the chain


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

glad you liked it cause that one had nervous like a lil bitch.lol.I called pina & machio,basicly told me to quit acting like a bitch & get her done.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

hah what it dooooo mufukas


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sup DC? Wat it do!?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> hah what it dooooo mufukas


what up chawps!! :h5:


----------



## That 79 (Feb 11, 2008)

danny chawps said:


>


Thanks for the visual I was seriously thinking solid red base with candy red patterns for my 1:1 '84 coupe this helps.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo fellas


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Look who woke up! :wave:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Bout fuckin time foolio...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

sup fellas hows eeeeeerbody


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

God to see ya back homie nice lac


----------

